# Application - How long does it take? (Merged)



## Infantry21

I just recently sent in my application for the Canadian Army. My MOC is 031 Infantry. I‘m a 21 year old male in great physical shape with a 2 year diploma in Criminal Justice. I live in Alberta and sent everything to Calgary. How long does it take for you to know if your in. Do they call for a physical and testing? The recrutier phoned a week ago and told me he got my application how long should it be now before I‘m off? If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Infantry21

I just recently sent in my application for the Canadian Army. My MOC is 031 Infantry. I‘m a 21 year old male in great physical shape with a 2 year diploma in Criminal Justice. I live in Alberta and sent everything to Calgary. How long does it take for you to know if your in. Do they call for a physical and testing? The recrutier phoned a week ago and told me he got my application how long should it be now before I‘m off? If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Superman

You will soon encounter the motto "hurry up then wait".  Are you going reg or reserve?


----------



## Superman

You will soon encounter the motto "hurry up then wait".  Are you going reg or reserve?


----------



## Yllw_Ninja

Well i put my application in August 2003...did all my tests on oct.22nd 2003 and now i‘m waiting on selection in April 2004, so for some it takes a while for others it takes not so long...*nods*


----------



## Yllw_Ninja

Well i put my application in August 2003...did all my tests on oct.22nd 2003 and now i‘m waiting on selection in April 2004, so for some it takes a while for others it takes not so long...*nods*


----------



## Hylander_ca

Which Infantry Unit did they offer you. 1 and 3 RCR (Royal Regiment of Canada) are located in Ontaio, and 2 RCR are in New Brunswick. Where as 1 and 3 PPCLI (Pricess Patricia‘s Canadian Light Infantry are in Alberta, 2 PPCLI is in Manitoba. Both of these Regiments have two Mechanical Infantry Battalions (BN) and both also have a Light Infantry BN. As to your question, when I did a Component Transfer from the reserves to the regular (about 5 years ago), I had put my application in on Feb and was on my Battle School in Oct of the same year. They do ask you to do a medical and physical, they also ask you to write an apptitude test. The apptitude is done to see what jobs you are qualified to do in the CF. All in all you should be slotted for your Basic Recruit Course by the summer of this year...Don‘t forget that sometimes it takes a while to do a security test on people. If you have any more questions feel free  to ask! I‘ll do my best to answer them or I will find the answers from someone at work.


----------



## Hylander_ca

Which Infantry Unit did they offer you. 1 and 3 RCR (Royal Regiment of Canada) are located in Ontaio, and 2 RCR are in New Brunswick. Where as 1 and 3 PPCLI (Pricess Patricia‘s Canadian Light Infantry are in Alberta, 2 PPCLI is in Manitoba. Both of these Regiments have two Mechanical Infantry Battalions (BN) and both also have a Light Infantry BN. As to your question, when I did a Component Transfer from the reserves to the regular (about 5 years ago), I had put my application in on Feb and was on my Battle School in Oct of the same year. They do ask you to do a medical and physical, they also ask you to write an apptitude test. The apptitude is done to see what jobs you are qualified to do in the CF. All in all you should be slotted for your Basic Recruit Course by the summer of this year...Don‘t forget that sometimes it takes a while to do a security test on people. If you have any more questions feel free  to ask! I‘ll do my best to answer them or I will find the answers from someone at work.


----------



## Yllw_Ninja

During my interview they asked me which unit i‘d prefer and i said 1 o r 3 PPCLI cause i‘m three hours away from edmonton so they‘d be closer to home...but chances are they‘ll stick me in Ontario just to complicate things


----------



## portcullisguy

Hylander_ca... what the heck is "Mechanical Infantry"?  Some sort of wind-up toy soldier that bashes it‘s way across a table?!?

I think you meant MECHANIZED infantry, no?  The kind that ride around in armoured vehicles?


----------



## Danjanou

portcullisguy 

You mean you haven‘t heard about the new addition to clothe the soldier where they turn you into a battlebot by shoving a big clock work key (cadpat naturally)up....

Well you‘ll be getting a memo on it soon, and find out for yourself.


----------



## Northern Touch

> Originally posted by Superman:
> [qb] You will soon encounter the motto "hurry up then wait". [/qb]


Ahhh, I have encountered that Superman.  Can‘t say its too fun.


----------



## Hylander_ca

Sorry about the type "O" with mechanized, I was talking to my mechanic at the time. Pte Dorthy, if you stick to your plan of wanting to go to Edmonton, it may take a little longer but you have to insist on only going to either of those Battalions. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Sundborg

BRENT_B said:
			
		

> I just recently sent in my application for the Canadian Army. My MOC is 031 Infantry. I'm a 21 year old male in great physical shape with a 2 year diploma in Criminal Justice. I live in Alberta and sent everything to Calgary. How long does it take for you to know if your in. Do they call for a physical and testing? The recrutier phoned a week ago and told me he got my application how long should it be now before I'm off? If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated.



If you have a diploma in Criminal Justice, you might be able to get in as an MP.  It might be worth your while; I'm sure they would reimburse you for your diploma too.


----------



## shoguny2k

At a time when the CF is bitching and complaining about personnel shortages, you'd think they would act fast to nip the problem at its source: The roadblock at the initial stages of recruitment. 

I have an electrical engineering degree and am applying as a DEO to the Navy as a Marine Systems Engineer Officer. I've got a terrific graduating GPA and 5 professional internships at companies like Microsoft and BC Hydro. Apparently, the Navy is "hurting" for guys like me. Well I certainly didn't feel that way when I walked into the CFRG office today. 

There were these 2 fat-ass NCM guys manning the post who were less than enthusiastic (to say the least) about promoting Naval MARE Officer positions to me. I just asked for an application package and left. Finally, one of 'em told me I should expect to wait between 6 months to a year prior to receiving any feedback on my application. Huh ??? They're certainly not treating me like they need me.


----------



## Pieman

Welcome to the club. My application has hits the one year mark this coming week.There are others here that have been waiting much longer.

If you get in by 6 months, consider yourself very very lucky. The application process times vary a lot between persons and a mostly caused by slow downs in security clearances and waiting for the medical to clear at a central location in Borden.

Do a search as the problems of recruiting are constantly being talked about here. 

I am also going for a DEO position and have a pretty solid background. It has little to do with your application as all your qualifications won't come into play until the selection board...when you get to the selection board that is.


----------



## Meridian

shoguny2k said:
			
		

> At a time when the CF is bitching and complaining about personnel shortages..............
> 
> I have an electrical engineering degree.......graduating GPA and 5 professional internships.. like Microsoft and BC Hydro. Apparently, the Navy is "hurting" for guys like me..........
> 
> There were these 2 fat-*** NCM guys...... . Huh ??? They're certainly not treating me like they need me.



Who is the one bitching and complaining?
Now, I agree there are many issues with recruiting, and I've posted some as well. I've even gone so far as to suggest that SOME recruiters were less than helpful in the process. But I've also allowed for off-days, failures in the information system, constant government and recruiting plan changes, issues in Borden with medical clearances, overtaskings and lack of training pers, etc...

Clearly you are frustrated. But your post insults the many other fine men and women who staff CFRCs. 
You also kind of come accross like you are the cat's meow. I've mistakenly done it before as well, but you may want to tone that down a bit, especially on your initial courses.

Good luck with the process, but remember its a process, and the recruiters deal with it every day. And from what Ive heard recently, their ETA is a fairly accurate one, fat-assed and all.


----------



## BDTyre

In my year and a half (and counting) of my recruiting process, I was always met by friendly helpful people at the CFRC.  Yes, there were some slow downs, some of which were unexplainable and likely can be chalked up to human error (like taking three weeks to call me and tell me I need to drop off more information, or like letting me wait for nearly and hour and a half because they mistakenly slotted my interview before my fitness test), but every time the staff have been helpful and done their best to move things along quickly.

Some things will simply take their time, like medicals.  Others might be because the recruiting centre is booked.  When I did my interviews and testing, I was given the choice of what day I wanted; when I went to re-do my fitness test and my update interview, I was pretty much given one day.

Everyone has bad days; maybe you got two people having a bad day.  I've never had a problem with the people at the CFRC, just the red tape.


----------



## Drummy

Hi all,

I've been wanting to throw this one out to you for some time now. I think it will PO some and others will get a chuckle out of it.   ;D

I arrived at the recruiting center(Toronto) on Thu 29 Nov, and was told to report to 6PD on Mon 3 Dec.I did this and was sworn in on Thu 6 Dec, sent on a weeks leave, reporting back on 13 Dec and was transported to Camp Petawawa(by train) on Fri 14 Dec. And then wearing just coveralls,  we did kitchen and fire piquet duties until starting our 24 week recruit training on 7 Jan.

This all happened in 1956 of course.     

I really feel for you people who are desparately trying to get into the Forces and have to wait so long.   

All the best   Drummy


----------



## Pieman

> This all happened in 1956 of course.


LOL   Wish things were still like that, some things should never change.


----------



## marshmanguy

Which recruiting centers are you guys going to?  If you want speed you might want to try going directly to the unit you wanna join.  For example, I'm going for the Queen's Own Rifles reserve unit and when i was handing in papers I went straight to them, 'stead of going to CFRC Toronto.  Later on in the application you end up having to go to the recruiting center but I got all my forms in, medical and all, inside about 3 months.  I dunno, maybe it's faster for people with less qualifications, like me, but you might wanna give it a try.  Also, how long do medicals take to go through Borden, cuz I handed mine in in mid December and the sarge in the office said I should hear from em in January, will I make the January 22nd SQ, does anyone think?


----------



## Zoomie

The huge difference between your testimonial and the rest is that they are applying for RegF positions...  The initial stages of Militia recruiting may appear to go by smoothly but it is still subjected in the end to the same process in Borden.  Your file may very well end up in the Quagmire or it could pass through very smoothly.


----------



## jarko

Been waiting 6 months so far, I guess this is the mid point of my wait?


----------



## Torlyn

jarko said:
			
		

> Been waiting 6 months so far, I guess this is the mid point of my wait?



It depends...  Like Pieman said, he's coming up on one year's wait.  For me, it's been only 3 months, and I'm still a bit farther ahead of him in regards to clearances, interviews, etc.  He has a much more solid educational background than I, but as he did his M.Sc. overseas, the wait time was increased waiting for security clearance.  I used to work for the federal government, and my clearance only took a few weeks.  (6, maybe?  Not sure, but much less than 9 months a la Pieman).

In regards to being frustrated with the wait, shotguny2k, get used to it.  Yes, they need people like you, (and I, for that matter, MARS DEO) but it's still the federal government.  If you can't have patience, I would really suggest another career choice, as it doesn't get better once you're in.  It's just part and parcel with being a member of the CF.  Sucks, but c'est la vie.

T


----------



## SudsyNavy

Hi , i just got accepted into the Navy as a Naval Weapons Tech. I was sworn in on Dec.17 2004 and am on LWOP til my BMQ starts (January 15 2005).  

Dont be discuraged of the long waits, i waited a year and a half to get accepted, i thaught that day would never come but when it does its a great feeling. Trust me i feel your frustration i had to redo a lot of my tests because they were being outdated, Just keep your chin up and make sure you bug your recruiter lots!!! make sure they know that this is somthing that you really want to do!


----------



## OatmealSavage

Don't jump on this guy too hard because he is right. No matter how much you like and respect the people at the CFRC (as I do the ones I met when I was recruiting), the lethargy of the CFRC offices is legendary and inexcusable. There is some kind of systemic problem with the way they do things, and that is on top of the problem they have with getting files through the medical office in Borden. A year is normal and _what tasks are they required to accomplish in that year_? There is a reason why the Ombudsman decided to investigate. I hope a currently serving recruiting supervisor on the forum will rebuke me with all the facts and figures because this problem puzzled and pissed me off in a personal way for a full calendar year, and it continues to cost the forces recruits.


----------



## Griswald DME

OatmealSavage said:
			
		

> Don't jump on this guy too hard because he is right. No matter how much you like and respect the people at the CFRC (as I do the ones I met when I was recruiting), the lethargy of the CFRC offices is legendary and inexcusable.



I agree with you, to a point.   I am QL5 qualified and have absolutely zero training (already confirmed with the MA) to get into my trade which is distressed and offering bonuses.   I have been waiting well over three years.   Currently I'm waiting to head out to depot in Regina for the RCMP.   However, if the CF somehow magically calls me before I head out,   I will respond with an enthusiastic "Yes Sir!".

During my dealings with the CFRC I have dealt with some unbelievably lazy schmuck recruiters, and some absolutely awesome recruiters.   Luckily at the moment my recruiter is the latter, an excellent person who appears genuinely interested in getting me into the CF.   I have nothing but praise for this man.   So here I wait and hope to wear blue, but will be content with the red if thats how its going to be.

So for those waiting, I feel your pain.

DME


----------



## Jarnhamar

Going on a year for me, though a huge part of that is the clerk handling my papers "forgetting" about it all summer then putting it off  for 3 or 4 months before leaving the regiment and letting someone else finally send my stuff TO the recruiting center to start the process.

You need to smile and nod guys. Shit happens. Sometimes hammer heads get accepted with in months and their sent to basic. Sometimes guys who would be great soldiers don't make it in because of some obscure medical reason, or the army takes too long and they go off and do something else . Sometimes guys in the middle just get tossed around and play the waiting game.

When you go into a room you should always make sure you have a way out or know where the exit is right?
No matter how convinced you guys are about spending the rest of your life in the army (just like I am) you NEED to make sure you have an "escape plan".  Don't put all your eggs in one basket and expect the army to pick you up sooner or later.  
Make sure you have a stable and steady job to support you WHILE you wait and make sure you have a job ready for yourself if the army doesn't pan out. 

Seriously. You might get dinged for some obscure medical condition and simply told NO your not allowed int he CF. You might get hurt on your basic training and have to leave the army. You could do 2 years and have to leave for some reason OR you could decide the army just isn't for you.  Take care of yourself.  Don't expect the army to always take care of you.


----------



## Torlyn

Nice to see ya back, Ghost778.  

T


----------



## BDTyre

My papers somehow took a miraculous 3 months to get from the Seaforth Armoury to CFRC Vancouver.  Total time to *walk* between the two: 20 -30 minutes.

I guess the carrier pigeon got lost.


----------



## 2Lt_Burgie

Good Day:
 This has been a continous problem with people joining the Forces, so much in fact that Reserve units put a plan in motion to waive the bottleneck in the system, which appears to be CFMS in Borden. Unfortunately, there is a huge bottleneck here where files arrive on a desk and sit there for 8 - 10 months for processing.

This is a known problem, and as a result, the Reserves implemented a waiver system to state that if a member has problems with their medical file that they would voluntarily release from the Forces, without the ability to have recourse on the CF. 

For those people waiting, I hear your pain, and I hope that you have the patience to wait it out, espically those going to the Reg F.


----------



## Meridian

So this waiver system... does that not imply that we could have recruits on course that could pass out dead from a medical problem that was not yet caught because their file hasn't been reviewed?

Or does teh waiver also require a signature from an MD?


----------



## BDTyre

From what I understand the waiver system is only implemented in the case of recruits with no medical problems.  So if the MO feels that there is nothing that Borden may even take a second glance at, the recruit is put on course.

However, if the potential recruit admits to something (asthma, severe allergies to something, etc.) then they are not sent to their unit and they have to wait to hear back from Borden.

From what I understand.


----------



## kincanucks

The reserve medical procedure works as follows:

- applicant goes to recruiting centre/detachment and is processed through part one and two of the medical.  If the Medical Assistant determines that the applicant will most likely meet the Common Enrolment Standards (CEMS) for the CF, they indicate that the applicant is fit part two and forward the file to Bordon.  The processing clerk will then contact the reserve unit and indicate that the applicant is fit part two and the applicant can now take the physical fitness test.  Once they pass that and their background check comes back clean, their file is sent to the reserve unit for enrolment.  This can happens in less than one week.  Upon enrolment the applicant signs a statement of understanding that if it is determined at a later date that the applicant does not meet the CEMS then the applicant will be released.

- if the medical assistant does not believe that the applicant will meet the CEMS or if the applicant reveals a previous or current medical problem that warrents further investigation then the applicant's medical fitness must be determined by Borden.  This can mean a very long wait.

This procedure was only a trial for the Militia but is now applicable to all reserve applicants.  So far I have seen this procedure expedite the enrolment process for a few applicants.  Personally, I don't think it will help because unfortunately a lot of the people that are applying to the CF have medical issues.  Maybe it is the fast food.

That is it in a nutshell.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

I have been waiitng for 10 months for this pre assessment thing,just wondering how long did it take you to get in the primary reserves or regular force?

by the way i am still waiitng......


----------



## Pieman

> I have been waiitng for 10 months for this pre assessment thing,


What pre-asessment thing? Do you mean you are waiting for your security clearance?


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

Ya that thing security clearance


----------



## PARAMEDIC

lol 10 months.....They are still stuck in first gear with my file..its going on to 2.5 years now december 2005 will make it 3...

so good luck and may your waiting be more fruitful than mine.

peace


----------



## kincanucks

PARAMEDIC said:
			
		

> lol 10 months.....They are still stuck in first gear with my file..its going on to 2.5 years now december 2005 will make it 3...
> 
> so good luck and may your waiting be more fruitful than mine.
> 
> peace



And why has it taken this long?


----------



## PARAMEDIC

well if you really want me to get into detail about the efficiency of the recruiting process, I will decline the request as it will just get me riled up and bring back horrible memories of how they have been on the ball with my file.

But im on the home strech now...waiting for my presec to clear, and being from a scheduled country doesn't really help, because I have been living here for 8 out of 10 years required.

I have been waiting for this a loong time now and will continue till I get the green light. 

The more you deny me something the more I want it. lol

It will surely be a sweet day when I get the call.


----------



## kincanucks

PARAMEDIC said:
			
		

> well if you really want me to get into detail about the efficiency of the recruiting process, I will decline the request as it will just get me riled up and bring back horrible memories of how they have been on the ball with my file.
> 
> But im on the home strech now...waiting for my presec to clear, and being from a scheduled country doesn't really help, because I have been living here for 8 out of 10 years required.
> 
> I have been waiting for this a loong time now and will continue till I get the green light.
> 
> The more you deny me something the more I want it. lol
> 
> It will surely be a sweet day when I get the call.




Just what I thought it is all the recruiting system's fault.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

well i am from a schedulaed country,when i applied they told me it will take about a year,a year and a half.


----------



## kincanucks

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> well i am from a schedulaed country,when i applied they told me it will take about a year,a year and a half.



Unfortunately,   we are now saying 18 months to whenever but it is out of our control.


----------



## arctictern

Took me a good solid 8-9 months... The only reason was because the trade I origanally wanted was not in demand so I changed trades and got a call two days later.


----------



## Pretorian

I am at the 5 month mark. However if shouldn't take too much longer; I am scheduled to complete the Physical Test (last part) this month. Due to my previous service I have been granted a "skilled" applicant rating which is why I think it's moving quickly for me. Best of luck.


 MAPLE LEAF FOREVER


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Unfortunately,   we are now saying 18 months to whenever but it is out of our control.



whys that,and do you have any idea of how much it takes for people from the middle east ex lebanon to get in?

I have only done the aptitude test up untill now by the way...


----------



## copecowboy

took about 10 months for me, my medical was lost aswell, so it took a little longer.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

Over a year and counting for me. Some of my medical docs were lost too, that was 2 months ago and they still havent been found so God only knows how long.


----------



## infamous_p

wow thats unbelievable..

mine took 2 months to the day..


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

infamous_p said:
			
		

> wow thats unbelievable..
> 
> mine took 2 months to the day..



Hey no need to rub it in  . Seems like the recruiting process is a bit of a crap shoot sometimes. I thought I had a decent application semi-skilled, good interview, my recruiter said I "damn near aced the CFAT", and the job I'm applying for is in demand but oh well, hurry up and wait as they say.


----------



## BDTyre

A year and a half for me so far, and most of that time has seriously been spent waiting.  Waiting for phone calls, waiting for the recruiting centre, waiting for Borden, waiting for appointments and waiting for test results.


----------



## Morgs

infamous_p said:
			
		

> wow thats unbelievable..
> 
> mine took 2 months to the day..



thats incredible! Were you going Reg or Reserve, and for what trade?


----------



## Chief Clerk

Contact the Canadian Forces Ombudsman - thats what he is paid for!   For the love of me, in 1979 you would be enrolled, on the bus or train and in boot camp within less than a month - with lesser staff to recruit you!  We complain, nobody listens - is it any wonder young men and women give up!  One excuse after another, lost files, lack of staff, lack of communication inside CFRCs and with the candidate (personal experience)  - maybe make them work harder!  Good god within CFRCs themselves nobody is even really sure at what stage your file is at and if something is missing at times they forget to inform YOU (personal experience)!

OK now a pitch for RMS Clerks - Good god make all the Recruiters CLERKS and send the other trades back to where they belong IN THE FIELD or ONBOARD SHIPS - then get a hard old crusty Chief Clerk to take control of these clerks and get a BETTER grip on the paperwork.  
  
And for gods sake or "whatever" religion you partake in (for the politically correct out there) - finally hire LOCAL Military Policemen to take care of the ungodly thing called your Security Clearance which is another long and drawn out process holding you back!    Medical - If your breathin and have a heartbeat, for gods sake get on with it!  Your file once you and a civilian doctor prove your alive is then sent to CFRG where ANOTHER Medical Doctor says yeah or nah - what, is one medical doctors degree better than anothers?   Get over it, stop playing games with a candidates life and START GETTING SERIOUS about getting people in the door - FOR GODS Sake, the American Military and  WALMART are easier to get work with - both much bigger than the CF  

DONT GET THIS OLD PENCIL PUSHIN CLERK GOIN!

Signed - Sick of the crock of excuses that CFRCs and CFRG is pushin - get on with your JOBS (which we the taxpayers pay you to do)  And maybe even stay with your CPLs who work overtime already to give them a hand to meet deadlines and get people enrolled!  And yes I have pushed paper at a CFRC (in the better days when we were FORCED to get people in the door and in boot camp - hey, it worked!)


----------



## noreaga808

Hey Chief Clerk, is this who you're talking about? http://www.ombudsman.forces.gc.ca/   Maybe send him a link to this site to give them an idea. I'll write to him when I have more time to think of something intelligent to say instead of ranting.


----------



## Dreadnought

Write to your MP's guys that's what they are there for, just complain and complain to your MP.  And look up what they have done in the last couple of months in regard's to defence issues.  If they did not bring up any questions about funds or the lack thereof then raise hell with your MP those guys don't do anything productive.  If they do, I am not convinced.  MP's have way more clout then any senior bureaucrat running the recruiting system.  They need to directly speak to policy makers so things can start to change.  It feels so good to fire off nasty letters to the government because they take so much taxes from your hard working asses.  And if each letter I wrote represented the amount of taxes I pay then everytime I sit down and write it cost's me about $300 dollars a letter.  Damn! that's expensive, so the more letter's I write the cheaper each letter will be.  To be honest with you guys I don't use the health system all that much, I barely drive on our road's because I am working all the time, I have no kids for day care,  I don't give a rats ass about Quebec, Old people collecting pensions are not that nice to me, the environment is not as bad as everyone thinks it is, it's just more people joining in the fun that's all, I have not even considered collecting EI, I don't even know how it works or how to go about doing it and I could care less if I knew that my neighbour had like 20 machine guns.  Raise the roof on politicians,  I am starting my own political party, The CAP party " The Canadian Action Party"  Slogan= "How about we get things done for you".  By the way have you noticed that no one cares about the Gomery Inquiry any more, not like they did in the beginning but still.  It is not even mentioned on the news anymore, ummm who got in trouble?  It's a conspiracy, it is all a conspiracy.  Sorry to go off topic.  Back to how long did it take you?


----------



## BDTyre

My MPs' main concern seems to have always been fishing, native fisheries, fishing issues, and discrimination against non-native fisherman.  He even went to jail over out.  I hardly ever see his name associated with anything but issues surrounding fishing.

Sorry, there was the odd article regarding gay marriage.


----------



## PARAMEDIC

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Just what I thought it is all the recruiting system's fault.



lol misunderstood again...sorry kinkanuck I guess I will have to shed some light on the subject, was hoping you would have figured it out by now but this should help out. I was guessig that you being in the know of how the recruiting system works woulda peiced things together.

It took me 2 yrs to get to the point where being born Canadian or being from a scheduled country comes into play or remotly even affects my file status.

 PM me and i'll give you a play by play account of my story, if you have the time to read it. 

Lunch is over gotta get back to work again.

cheers


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> whys that,and do you have any idea of how much it takes for people from the middle east ex lebanon to get in?



It's out of CFRC's control because they don't do the security clearances. CSIS does.


----------



## Sub_Guy

Two Weeks... From the time of completion of all the tests and the interview, two weeks later I was in Saint Jean, maxing and relaxing


----------



## Gouki

The hell? Did you hold up the CFRC with an uzi or something?


----------



## Sc011y

I'm swearing in on Thursday and from when i started the hole thing for primary reserves, it has taken me about..3 months?  And after hearing about wait times of like 2 years I consider myself very lucky...or something.


----------



## kincanucks

Chief Clerk said:
			
		

> Contact the Canadian Forces Ombudsman - thats what he is paid for!     For the love of me, in 1979 you would be enrolled, on the bus or train and in boot camp within less than a month - with lesser staff to recruit you!   We complain, nobody listens - is it any wonder young men and women give up!   One excuse after another, lost files, lack of staff, lack of communication inside CFRCs and with the candidate (personal experience)   - maybe make them work harder!   Good god within CFRCs themselves nobody is even really sure at what stage your file is at and if something is missing at times they forget to inform YOU (personal experience)!
> 
> OK now a pitch for RMS Clerks - Good god make all the Recruiters CLERKS and send the other trades back to where they belong IN THE FIELD or ONBOARD SHIPS - then get a hard old crusty Chief Clerk to take control of these clerks and get a BETTER grip on the paperwork.
> 
> And for gods sake or "whatever" religion you partake in (for the politically correct out there) - finally hire LOCAL Military Policemen to take care of the ungodly thing called your Security Clearance which is another long and drawn out process holding you back!      Medical - If your breathin and have a heartbeat, for gods sake get on with it!   Your file once you and a civilian doctor prove your alive is then sent to CFRG where ANOTHER Medical Doctor says yeah or nah - what, is one medical doctors degree better than anothers?     Get over it, stop playing games with a candidates life and START GETTING SERIOUS about getting people in the door - FOR GODS Sake, the American Military and   WALMART are easier to get work with - both much bigger than the CF
> 
> DONT GET THIS OLD PENCIL PUSHIN CLERK GOIN!
> 
> Signed - Sick of the crock of excuses that CFRCs and CFRG is pushin - get on with your JOBS (which we the taxpayers pay you to do)   And maybe even stay with your CPLs who work overtime already to give them a hand to meet deadlines and get people enrolled!   And yes I have pushed paper at a CFRC (in the better days when we were FORCED to get people in the door and in boot camp - hey, it worked!)



Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one.  Are you actually proposing reasonable changes to the system or just ranting (personal experience)?  Personally, I think statements like yours do more harm than good and set a very poor example to the potential applicants that frequent this site.  As I have said before we enrol sufficient numbers of smart, physically fit, healthy and clean applicants every year and unfortunaltely the ones that end up waiting the longest normally don't fit into any of those categories.  But through their patience and perservance and the hard work of all recruiting personnel most of them get the opportunity to realize their dream.  In 1979, I think the standards were much lower than there are today and I should know because that is when I joined.


----------



## Sub_Guy

Steve said:
			
		

> The heck? Did you hold up the CFRC with an uzi or something?



No, I just walked right on in there with my hockey hair.... After the interview the army Capt did tell me that the chances of me getting a job in Fredericton/Oromocto were slim, so she stated she would see how fast she could get me in the door.  Just happened that the navy was taking naval radio operators, and there you have it..................

I think it was the hockey hair.............................. To top it all off, while driving away from the recruiting center (after the interview) in Gagetown, I got a speeding ticket....First question from the MP "Are you in the Military?"  Dude HOCKEY HAIR?!?


----------



## infamous_p

Morgs said:
			
		

> thats incredible! Were you going Reg or Reserve, and for what trade?



reserve... for armoured crewman


----------



## Gouki

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Personally, I think statements like yours do more harm than good and set a very poor example to the potential applicants that frequent this site.



Or waking them up to the damned truth.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

oh shit,this is not good,i think i have to wait probably for another 10 months,and at the end,u kinda lose interest and ur not enthusiastic anymore about it.


----------



## atticus

Sub_Guy said:
			
		

> Two Weeks... From the time of completion of all the tests and the interview, two weeks later I was in Saint Jean, maxing and relaxing



WHAT?!?!?! Doesn't the medical take longer to process than that??? I was thinking that my app this time is going ten times as fast as last time but surely not that fast!!!

EDIT: Aw... gee... my bad I just realized that I read that wrong, I guess thats not so out of the ordinary then.


----------



## Gouki

I know .. for them to process him that fast, seems almost unreal.

Lebanese Canadian, you're right about the wait and the effects.. after 10 months the "high" of applying wears off and is replaced by doubts .. but in all truthfulness, I've been waiting past 10 months now, and the prospect that I may be sworn in in the next 2 weeks has invoked the same feeling inside of me that I felt when I first applied..

So ... it sucks big time but just tough it through - which you have been doing anyways so just keep it up


----------



## kincanucks

Steve said:
			
		

> Or waking them up to the damned truth.



What truth would that be?  That we just don't take anybody without first checking them out truth? Or making sure that they are healthy and clean truth?  Or the make sure they are reliable truth?


----------



## Gouki

No .. you're taking this out of context. There isn't anything wrong with checking them out, ensuring their health or reliability..how could there be?

This is not at all what I was directly referring to and I think you know that.


----------



## kincanucks

Steve said:
			
		

> No .. you're taking this out of context. There isn't anything wrong with checking them out, ensuring their health or reliability..how could there be?
> 
> This is not at all what I was directly referring to and I think you know that.



Actually I don't know wtf you are referring so you tell me what the "damned truth" is.


----------



## Ralph Wigum

It took me 1 year to get threw the recruiting process but i stuck to it and i got in with some persistance.


----------



## kitrad1

" Contact the Canadian Forces Ombudsman - thats what he is paid for!     For the love of me, in 1979 you would be enrolled, on the bus or train and in boot camp within less than a month - with lesser staff to recruit you!   We complain, nobody listens - is it any wonder young men and women give up!"

I have noticed a common theme where people (not unlike you) who have no idea what they are talking about, blame everyone else but themselves for their lot in life. 

Sounds to me like your philosophy and advice to people who frequent this site wouldn't be, " How can I ensure that I have done everything I can to give me an excellent chance to be selected?", but rather, "How can the organization change its requirements to suit me?"

At the end of the day, there is a huge different between employment centres and recruiting centres.


----------



## Sub_Guy

I got checked out at the recruiting office on the base in gagetown, if I remember correctly (medical).  Perhaps that is why it only took 2 weeks.  I do know that I was told that my file was rushed.  Either way it was quick, and I am glad because I was out of money


----------



## kincanucks

kitrad1 said:
			
		

> " Contact the Canadian Forces Ombudsman - thats what he is paid for!     For the love of me, in 1979 you would be enrolled, on the bus or train and in boot camp within less than a month - with lesser staff to recruit you!   We complain, nobody listens - is it any wonder young men and women give up!"
> 
> I have noticed a common theme where people (not unlike you) who have no idea what they are talking about, blame everyone else but themselves for their lot in life.
> 
> Sounds to me like your philosophy and advice to people who frequent this site wouldn't be, " How can I ensure that I have done everything I can to give me an excellent chance to be selected?", but rather, "How can the organization change its requirements to suit me?"
> 
> At the end of the day, there is a huge different between employment centres and recruiting centres.




A great round of applause was heard throughout the land.


----------



## nurse sarah

When I apllied my first time(in Edmonton) tests and interviews and all that...was about 5 months later when I found out I wasn't in because my papers had been lost and I'd missed the deadline. When I applied again(this time in Gagetown) it took 3 months from start to finish and a month after I was sworn in I was off to St-Jean. I was told it was so short because there was extra money that had to be spent by April. Applying here(Gagetown) was really easy. People here were really helpful and friendly and answered every question I had...maybe you guys just need to move out here....lol


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

kitrad1 said:
			
		

> " Contact the Canadian Forces Ombudsman - thats what he is paid for!     For the love of me, in 1979 you would be enrolled, on the bus or train and in boot camp within less than a month - with lesser staff to recruit you!   We complain, nobody listens - is it any wonder young men and women give up!"
> 
> I have noticed a common theme where people (not unlike you) who have no idea what they are talking about, blame everyone else but themselves for their lot in life.
> 
> Sounds to me like your philosophy and advice to people who frequent this site wouldn't be, " How can I ensure that I have done everything I can to give me an excellent chance to be selected?", but rather, "How can the organization change its requirements to suit me?"
> 
> At the end of the day, there is a huge different between employment centres and recruiting centres.



Yes it's my fault Borden sent my medical acceptance letter to the wrong CRFC over 2 months ago and it's my fault no one at my recruitng centre can help me or even seems genuinely interested. At one point one of the staff at my recruiting centre told me to just "quit". I defy anyone to find a major flaw in my application. If the recruitng centre didn't think I was good enough maybe they should tell me that instead of the exact opposite. I'm giving up a better paying job and future to do something that I want to do. 

I also just found out from the police that one of my letters from the army has just been found in the possesion of a mail thief. The funny thing about that is I have a letter dated the same as the one the police found. Now I haven't seen this letter yet but either the army sent me 2 letters, the mail thief somehow photocopied the letter, or the thief somehow got a hold of the recruiting centre copy. I'm just a little concerned that one of my letters was stolen and another was lost. 

I don't mind waiting to join the army, I just want to wait for the right reasons and the army losing my personal information isn't one of them.


----------



## Gouki

Hah .. seems like just about everybody except the recruiting people themselves are willing to admit there is a big problem with recruiting. 



Copper_: according to these guys, yes somehow it is basically your fault for your lot in life! How do you like that? It's also my fault that my medical file was outright lost, it's also my fault that I was not given the proper forms that I didn't even know I needed until a few months after my initial application when they graciously decided to tell me _then_(thus slowing a slow process down to a baby's crawl) and hell, while we're at it, it was also my fault that my entire damn file _itself_ was lost _admittedly by the recruiting center themselves_ right?

Looks like the people saying this BS about how it's somehow the fault of the applicants ought to heed their own words before they go around saying how everyone else is doing something wrong and deflecting blame off of themselves. 

Talk about hypocrisy, quit evading responsibility yourselves before throwing it around and accusing everyone else of doing the same. I won't deny that it can, probably frequently, be because of an applicant screwing up something (no offense Patrick but you are an example here, with regard to the improper filling out of your form) but to basically say recruiting isn't at fault at all? Please, if I wanted fantasy I'd go watch Wizard of Oz .. or perhaps listen to more of what you guys are saying, I'm not entirely sure which is more fictional.


----------



## kincanucks

Steve said:
			
		

> Hah .. seems like just about everybody except the recruiting people themselves are willing to admit there is a big problem with recruiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Copper_: according to these guys, yes somehow it is basically your fault for your lot in life! How do you like that? It's also my fault that my medical file was outright lost, it's also my fault that I was not given the proper forms that I didn't even know I needed until a few months after my initial application when they graciously decided to tell me _then_(thus slowing a slow process down to a baby's crawl) and heck, while we're at it, it was also my fault that my entire darn file _itself_ was lost _admittedly by the recruiting center themselves_ right?
> 
> Looks like the people saying this BS about how it's somehow the fault of the applicants ought to heed their own words before they go around saying how everyone else is doing something wrong and deflecting blame off of themselves.
> 
> Talk about hypocrisy, quit evading responsibility yourselves before throwing it around and accusing everyone else of doing the same. I won't deny that it can, probably frequently, be because of an applicant screwing up something (no offense Patrick but you are an example here, with regard to the improper filling out of your form) but to basically say recruiting isn't at fault at all? Please, if I wanted fantasy I'd go watch Wizard of Oz .. or perhaps listen to more of what you guys are saying, I'm not entirely sure which is more fictional.



Woo is you.


----------



## Gouki

... woo is me? I'm not sure if you mean "woe" or anything else but that's the first time I've heard "woo is you"


----------



## kincanucks

Steve said:
			
		

> ... woo is me? I'm not sure if you mean "woe" or anything else but that's the first time I've heard "woo is you"



Actually you are right I meant to say woe instead of woo thanks for the correction.  Woo is Chinese for woe.


----------



## Gouki

Well there you go then.

Although instead of a simple "woe is you" I would have appreciated an intelligible reply instead of three words.


----------



## patrick666

Apparently the improper filling of my form consisted of me writing "Non-commisioned member" instead of "UNSKILLED" on the part above my 3 choices and not checking a foreign military service box...... No offense taken, but come on.. I really didn't know what to think... Big deal...

Oh well, I'm going tomorrow to hand it all for last time... No worries.

Cheers

Patrick


----------



## Chief Clerk

KinCanuck - Are you a Recruiting Officer?  Were you ever a Recruiting Officer?  It would seem you have a great knowledge of Recruiting and the Recruiting system?  Please enlighten some of us whom HAVE actually worked in this system!  Would not post something on this site if I didnt really know what I was talking about first hand and not through listening to others - although I do respect you for your thoughts, maybe its time you open your mind to others whom have walked the walk!  But then again some us simply will turn a blind eye to the truth - maybe you should actually listen to some new recruits rather than smelling the lovely flowers that grow in your perfect world!   Maybe as an officer more of you and your world (whom apparently get paid to make decisions) can try and change the above and keep us poor ranting NCMs from having to Vent/speak to others/etc (which by the way is our god given right as Canadian Citizens under the Charter)  Try listening to your NCM corp for a change on the topics that may seem unworthy or trivial to you - as maybe these topics are what concern us - your followers!  Nuff Said refuse to debate further.  thanks guys for your insights, take my thoughts as you want, as to some of us they are important.


----------



## kincanucks

Chief Clerk said:
			
		

> KinCanuck - Are you a Recruiting Officer?   Were you ever a Recruiting Officer?   It would seem you have a great knowledge of Recruiting and the Recruiting system?   Please enlighten some of us whom HAVE actually worked in this system!   Would not post something on this site if I didnt really know what I was talking about first hand and not through listening to others - although I do respect you for your thoughts, maybe its time you open your mind to others whom have walked the walk!   But then again some us simply will turn a blind eye to the truth - maybe you should actually listen to some new recruits rather than smelling the lovely flowers that grow in your perfect world!     Maybe as an officer more of you and your world (whom apparently get paid to make decisions) can try and change the above and keep us poor ranting NCMs from having to Vent/speak to others/etc (which by the way is our god given right as Canadian Citizens under the Charter)   Try listening to your NCM corp for a change on the topics that may seem unworthy or trivial to you - as maybe these topics are what concern us - your followers!   Nuff Said refuse to debate further.   thanks guys for your insights, take my thoughts as you want, as to some of us they are important.



Oh great another rant.   Ever thought of using paragraphs?   Yes Warrant I am a recruiting officer and I came up through the ranks and I know of what I speak of, do you?


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

Chief Clerk said:
			
		

> KinCanuck - Are you a Recruiting Officer?   Were you ever a Recruiting Officer?   It would seem you have a great knowledge of Recruiting and the Recruiting system?   Please enlighten some of us whom HAVE actually worked in this system!   Would not post something on this site if I didnt really know what I was talking about first hand and not through listening to others - although I do respect you for your thoughts, maybe its time you open your mind to others whom have walked the walk!   But then again some us simply will turn a blind eye to the truth - maybe you should actually listen to some new recruits rather than smelling the lovely flowers that grow in your perfect world!     Maybe as an officer more of you and your world (whom apparently get paid to make decisions) can try and change the above and keep us poor ranting NCMs from having to Vent/speak to others/etc (which by the way is our god given right as Canadian Citizens under the Charter)   Try listening to your NCM corp for a change on the topics that may seem unworthy or trivial to you - as maybe these topics are what concern us - your followers!   Nuff Said refuse to debate further.   thanks guys for your insights, take my thoughts as you want, as to some of us they are important.



Despite the rare disagreement with kincanucks, most of the recruits and myself really appreciate the fact he comes on these forums and answers our questions on his own time. Without kincanucks' input this process would be a lot more difficult.


----------



## kincanucks

Copper,

Thank you for the kind words.

Kincanucks


----------



## Torlyn

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Kincanucks



Just so long as you don't take their BS to heart...  Those of us that actually have our heads on top of our necks rather then implanted in our arses are fully aware who is in the know when it comes to recruiting.  Cheers, Kincanucks.  

T


----------



## jarko

Man i feel sorry for you, I've been waiting 9 months, my basic is starting in April.. I wish you best of luck... I can't believe your still determind to get in after such a long wait... Good Luck!


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

ok im curious,i hope my file is not lost and im waiting for nothing,i think i better contact them and ask them but is that ok to do?Will it take them time to find out IF my file is still in progress???


----------



## Gouki

Don't feel bad about calling or checking up on things. My recruiting officer himself has encouraged me to call every week for a status checkup on my med file review by those docs in Borden.

Give em a call


----------



## NiTz

1st : thanks kincanucks you really helped me in my recruiting process and you made the thing easier for me.

2nd : Lebanese canadian : don't hesitate to call or go there in person if you wish! I wouldn't know my med came back last week if I didn't go to see them! 

By the way, I would like to say to the person in charge of my CFRC that I really appreciate the work of the people there, and they are really professionnals. I got a very good service and all was done in reasonnable times. How can I do this?


Cheers!


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

well i havent done my medical yet, im waiting for  this pre assessment thing that people from scheduled countries have to go through


----------



## kincanucks

_By the way, I would like to say to the person in charge of my CFRC that I really appreciate the work of the people there, and they are really professionnals. I got a very good service and all was done in reasonnable times. How can I do this?_

If the CO doesn't do your enrolment ask to see them and then you can pass on your appreciation in person.


----------



## NiTz

Will do, thanks !!


Cheers!


----------



## MILPO

Copper_ said:
			
		

> most of the recruits and myself really appreciate the fact he comes on these forums and answers our questions on his own time. Without kincanucks' input this process would be a lot more difficult.



Ditto..It's great to have someone, especially a CF recruiter, who unselfishly assists CF applicants with whatever questions they have during off hours and his own spare time.

My experience with the CFRC and the staff has been professional, courteous and pleasant...I have no complaints about the way I was treated and appreciate the way I was treated every time I called or walked into the CFRC....great bunch of people and my deepest thanks goes out to them for providing superior service!!!


----------



## kitrad1

" KinCanuck - Are you a Recruiting Officer?  Were you ever a Recruiting Officer?  It would seem you have a great knowledge of Recruiting and the Recruiting system?  Please enlighten some of us whom HAVE actually worked in this system!  Would not post something on this site if I didnt really know what I was talking about first hand and not through listening to others - although I do respect you for your thoughts, maybe its time you open your mind to others whom have walked the walk!  But then again some us simply will turn a blind eye to the truth - maybe you should actually listen to some new recruits rather than smelling the lovely flowers that grow in your perfect world!   Maybe as an officer more of you and your world (whom apparently get paid to make decisions) can try and change the above and keep us poor ranting NCMs from having to Vent/speak to others/etc (which by the way is our god given right as Canadian Citizens under the Charter)  Try listening to your NCM corp for a change on the topics that may seem unworthy or trivial to you - as maybe these topics are what concern us - your followers!  Nuff Said refuse to debate further.  thanks guys for your insights, take my thoughts as you want, as to some of us they are important."

Wow! Say again all after.........
Why are you so torqued? What is the burning issue? 
As a Chief Clerk/WO doesn't that make you a leader also?


----------



## B.McTeer

my security clearance cleared in 2 weeks lol wow you guys have had problems


----------



## kincanucks

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> my security clearance cleared in 2 weeks lol wow you guys have had problems



What security clearance? Or are you referring to the Enhanced Reliability Check which should only take three business days?


----------



## B.McTeer

well i have no idea what cleared in 2 weeks all i know is that they phoned and said i was ready for testing. in 2 weeks. got the good to go after my interview. maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree i have no clue :-\


----------



## kincanucks

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> well i have no idea what cleared in 2 weeks all i know is that they phoned and said i was ready for testing. in 2 weeks. got the good to go after my interview. maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree i have no clue :-\



Then perhaps your case is not in anyway similar to those that have posted their frustrations in this thread?


----------



## Gouki

hell it's not even remotely close..


----------



## Ghost

> Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one.  Are you actually proposing reasonable changes to the system or just ranting (personal experience)?  Personally, I think statements like yours do more harm than good and set a very poor example to the potential applicants that frequent this site.  As I have said before we enrol sufficient numbers of smart, physically fit, healthy and clean applicants every year and unfortunaltely the ones that end up waiting the longest normally don't fit into any of those categories.  But through their patience and perservance and the hard work of all recruiting personnel most of them get the opportunity to realize their dream.  In 1979, I think the standards were much lower than there are today and I should know because that is when I joined



You can keep on talking about how much you strive for the cleanest, smartest and fit applicants but all that will be sorted out in BMQ regardless of what score you put on the file.  If somebody is good enough 6 months down the road than chances are they were good enough 6 months earlier.


----------



## Morgs

Chief Clerk said:
			
		

> KinCanuck - Are you a Recruiting Officer?  Were you ever a Recruiting Officer?  It would seem you have a great knowledge of Recruiting and the Recruiting system?  Please enlighten some of us whom HAVE actually worked in this system!  Would not post something on this site if I didnt really know what I was talking about first hand and not through listening to others - although I do respect you for your thoughts, maybe its time you open your mind to others whom have walked the walk!  But then again some us simply will turn a blind eye to the truth - maybe you should actually listen to some new recruits rather than smelling the lovely flowers that grow in your perfect world!   Maybe as an officer more of you and your world (whom apparently get paid to make decisions) can try and change the above and keep us poor ranting NCMs from having to Vent/speak to others/etc (which by the way is our god given right as Canadian Citizens under the Charter)  Try listening to your NCM corp for a change on the topics that may seem unworthy or trivial to you - as maybe these topics are what concern us - your followers!  Nuff Said refuse to debate further.  thanks guys for your insights, take my thoughts as you want, as to some of us they are important.



I'm a little bit late coming into this, but I would just like to say Kincanucks has been a great help to me, and as you can see many other CF applicants on this website. Cheers Kincanucks!  

Lebanese Canadian, keep your chin up, It'll come eventually! And as other people have said, keep calling back your CFRC on a regular basis to check up on your file. Get to know the recruiters.

Good luck!
Cheers, 
Morgs


----------



## kincanucks

Ghost said:
			
		

> You can keep on talking about how much you strive for the cleanest, smartest and fit applicants but all that will be sorted out in BMQ regardless of what score you put on the file.   If somebody is good enough 6 months down the road than chances are they were good enough 6 months earlier.



So perhaps we should just dispense with the formalities of screening applicants through the recruiting process and send them all to BMQ?


----------



## Ghost

> So perhaps we should just dispense with the formalities of screening applicants through the recruiting process and send them all to BMQ?



I am talking about the merit list once an applicant has passed all the tests.

I have no idea why you guys would even suggest I go back to school when I passed the CFAT.


----------



## kincanucks

Ghost said:
			
		

> I am talking about the merit list once an applicant has passed all the tests.
> 
> I have no idea why you guys would even suggest I go back to school when I passed the CFAT.



I have no idea what you are talking about so we are even.


----------



## Buzz

Morgs said:
			
		

> I'm a little bit late coming into this, but I would just like to say Kincanucks has been a great help to me, and as you can see many other CF applicants on this website. Cheers Kincanucks!



Hear!! Hear!! Cheers!!


----------



## Ghost

I am talking about the merit list.

If you make somebody wait months before you pick them its stupid.   Because if they do get selected then they were obviously good enough in the first place.

It was also suggested that I upgrade my education to help improve my chances,   which doesn't make any sense when I have already passed the apptitude test.


----------



## kincanucks

_It was also suggested that I upgrade my education to help improve my chances,  which doesn't make any sense when I have already passed the apptitude test._

Well perhaps they only gave you a MP of 5 and you are going for a trade that usually only picks 6s and above?  With improved education your MP may be increased to make you more competitive.


----------



## Buzz

Ghost said:
			
		

> If you make somebody wait months before you pick them its stupid.



When I walked in, I had just moved back from Alberta, (I was laid off there can you believe it)?  Anyway,  I wasn't sure how long I would have to wait and the interviewer told me to get a job in the mean time while I wait.    

So that's what I did.  If you just bleed a job for money to pay bills while waiting for a call, I don't see any harm in that.  Would you?

Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------



## atticus

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well perhaps they only gave you a MP of 5 and you are going for a trade that usually only picks 6s and above?  With improved education your MP may be increased to make you more competitive.



Your talking about the rating that each applicant is given out of ten, right?


----------



## Ghost

> Well perhaps they only gave you a MP of 5 and you are going for a trade that usually only picks 6s and above?  With improved education your MP may be increased to make you more competitive



Do you honestly belive going to college is a reasonable request?


----------



## Buzz

Ghost said:
			
		

> Do you honestly belive going to college is a reasonable request?



I'll bite at this one.

About 10 years ago I applied with forces.  I made the merit list and got a call to see if I was still interseted.  At the time, I said no (hehehe) because I was working for a major corporation that set a lot of todays business standards as well gaining some life experience and education.  I learned what it was like to have responsibility and how to handle very stressful situations.  I went to college but isn't recognized for an equivilent to a degree.  So the DOE program, unfortunatetly, was out of the question ..but nothing says I can't transfer those some 20 courses to a recognized degree program.  In the civy world I'm a Business grad with a mjr in accntg, 1st year of geo, Powerline Training Level "C", Soil Science, Plant Science, fertilizer(liquid, gas and ganular) and herbicide training.  Storage of dangerous materials training plus various other courses and seminars that were pertaining to the job.   Not to get into a Pi$$ing contest,  but I think your reaching for something inside the rhelm of being unreasonable.  

Basically, what I'm saying with attitude like that...what's the point of applying when people are just going to out compete you.   If they suggest it, why no do it?  It's a reasonable request. If they weren't trying to help, they wouldn't have suggested it at all.  Think about it.  It's becoming more competitve as society grows my friend.   Education is fundamental and I believe that a constant learning curve keeps the mind sharp.   Would you not agree there's always something to learn?

Cheers!!  

PS. I got my no brainer job only to find out I had something to learn. Waited 6 months until I got my call once again, only to to say "YES!" Am i going to give my 100%? you better believe it, and some!


----------



## kitrad1

Ghost,

" I am talking about the merit list.

If you make somebody wait months before you pick them its stupid.   Because if they do get selected then they were obviously good enough in the first place.

It was also suggested that I upgrade my education to help improve my chances,   which doesn't make any sense when I have already passed the apptitude test."

I hope that I understand your situation. From what I have read, you were merit listed for an occupation that was either not open or it closed while you were in in the process. 

It sounds like you were found suitable and competitive and you were merit listed. It also sounds like other suitable and competitive people were added to the merit list while the occupation you wanted was not open. 

Consequently, when the occupation was available, it would appear that you were beaten out by more competitive applicants.

As I see it, you have one of two choices:

a. make yourself more competitive in any way you can (probably based on the advice from your recruiting centre) in the hopes that you will beat out the competition during the next selection...or

b. do nothing in the hopes that someday, somehow, things work out and you will be offered a position.

If you do nothing, then I suspect that you will have a long wait and risk not being hired at all. If you have your heart set on a particular occupation, then you should do everything you can to make yourself more competitive.

I hope that this doesn't sound cruel, but I think that you end to face the reality that it is a competitive process. Being on the merit list isn't a guarantee that you will be hired.

If I have misunderstood your situation, my apologies. Still, the point is that it is a competitive process and one must do all that is possible to be more competitive than the competition.

Good luck.


----------



## Ghost

You either have previous military experience or you don't.

If the minimum requirement is a grade 10 education I don't see how going to college could make or break a career with the army but if that's the case that's bs


----------



## Torlyn

Ghost said:
			
		

> If the minimum requirement is a grade 10 education I don't see how going to college could make or break a career with the army but if that's the case that's bs



And it's exactly that kind of thinking that they don't want, I'd imagine.  If you don't take education seriously in your private life, how can they be assured you'll take it seriously when (if) you get in?  Hmmm...

T


----------



## Ghost

> And it's exactly that kind of thinking that they don't want, I'd imagine.  If you don't take education seriously in your private life, how can they be assured you'll take it seriously when (if) you get in?  Hmmm...



Gee I dunno I guess showing up on time and passing all your tests the first time around is a good indication.


----------



## Torlyn

Ghost said:
			
		

> Gee I dunno I guess showing up on time and passing all your tests the first time around is a good indication.



Now that's what I call living by the lowest common denominator...  Do you currently work for a union, by chance?   :

T


----------



## Buzz

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Now that's what I call living by the lowest common denominator...  Do you currently work for a union, by chance?   :
> 
> T


No doubt Torlyn. I agree.

"i'll just give 70% and the other 30% can be picked up by the people that will get in before me"    

That's a union thought if I ever heard one. Maturity, I think is a factor as well.  I see what your say that all you need is grade 10 but what's wrong with getting more than grade 10.  I can see if all you have is grade 10, got your GED and maybe a trade certificate or 2 to show that you can learn something.  Common sense dude!  

Cheers!  

I think this is a waste of thread and should be locked.


----------



## Ghost

Infantry Soldiers are responsible for closing with and destroying the enemy.

They don't teach that in college.


----------



## Buzz

At least they teach you to use your noddle   otherwise one could say what's the point of going to college and i'll just go against the odds of trying to get in to somewhere where competition is high because of the selection pool being say in the thousands and only a few get hired ..versus applying to a company where 12 canditates is the pool. And your one of them....why not make yourself look good compared to those that have an education and took the advice of the recruiter to exceed in the pool selection. Especially when they all passed the CFAT, the PT and the interview, but have that little more of an edge.  And that is fair competition..that's the reality of it.  Suck it up.
I only respond because i'm trying to help man.  Heed it. That's all I'm saying.  Have a good one.

Cheers!!


----------



## Ghost

You see when I try an explain that concept to others they just burst out in laughter.

I dunno maybe you view school as a big jungle where you go looking for charlie.

But since it even says on the website that there is nothing else like infantry what your saying makes about as much sense as calling an auto mechanic to fix the plumbing in your house.


----------



## Torlyn

Ghost said:
			
		

> You see when I try an explain that concept to others they just burst out in laughter.
> 
> I dunno maybe you view school as a big jungle where you go looking for charlie.
> 
> But since it even says on the website that there is nothing else like infantry what your saying makes about as much sense as calling an auto mechanic to fix the plumbing in your house.



Your posts are a perfect example of why more schooling is required.  If you don't know what I'm talking about, thanks for proving the point.

T


----------



## kitrad1

Ghost,

You seem to be content with meeting the bare minimum requirements and somehow feel then that you have done your bit. 

I'd be curious to hear what others in the Infantry might have to say, but if all you are prepared to do is the bare minimum, you might want to consider another vocation.


----------



## NiTz

Good point guys.. how can you be happy with the minimum required? You make me feel like you got a big lack of ambition... 

By the way, you NEED to be competitive to be selected. It's your job so to be! 


Good luck!


----------



## Ghost

> Your posts are a perfect example of why more schooling is required.   If you don't know what I'm talking about, thanks for proving the point.



I'd say your a perfect example for........ Edited by Moderator....Ghost PM incoming.......


----------



## Torlyn

Ghost said:
			
		

> I'd say your a perfect example ... edited for content.....



And, click report to Mods.   One of those examples that should have gone to PM, wouldn't you say?

T


----------



## Infanteer

...and, since this isn't your first time for talking smack, consider yourself on the next step to "outta here".  Perhaps a muzzle for a couple of weeks will help you out - try looking into college while enjoying the downtime....


----------



## Burrows

I seem to remember a while back someone having the generals braid as an avatar...hmm...Ghost..I was un aware that you could become a general by meeting the minimums.


----------



## Taylor187

I dont mean to hijack your thread but I figured I would post in here instead of making a new thread. Is the speed at which your processed or accepted dependant on your level of education? Say if I have a two year diploma for Tool & Die, and joeblow has his grade 12, will I be processed as a higher priority then joeblow? Or is everyone just as equal in thier bad luck with the applications?


Thanks


----------



## LittlePammy

I am told by the recruiting center that the more info/schooling you have, the more appealing you are to that specific trade.  For example I am trying to get into the ATIS trade.  I have several certifications which they have photocopies of.  My teacher at a previous school, now instructs POET here in Kingston and I have taken probably part of the POET training already from him previously so he is currently writing my course outline from the previous school that I went to along with my marks.  I am redoing my resume to include more information on my workouts (RC's suggestion) as I am a competitive bodybuilder to show that I am in shape.  Also the WO who is the ATIS Troop commander is friends with my dad and took me around the training center and introduced me to several instructors and showed me different aspects of the trade is going to write a cover letter stating that he recommends me for this trade.  So every little bit helps.  Now none of this will help if I can't pass the apptitude/medical/physical but I don't really see any of those things being a problem.  But all in all it does make you more appealing for the trade you are looking at entering.


----------



## Taylor187

Thats nice to know. I think I need to talk to a recruiter before I start making posts here in army.ca as I'm not really sure which trade I would apply for. Being a Tool & Die maker (2nd year apprentice not Journeyman) I have alot of experience on mills and lathes, alot of fabrication and some welding experience so I'd have to find out what field my skills could be best used in.

Thanks for answering my question LittlePammy.


----------



## meni0n

Go Mat Tech.


----------



## kincanucks

Taylor187 said:
			
		

> I dont mean to hijack your thread but I figured I would post in here instead of making a new thread. Is the speed at which your processed or accepted dependant on your level of education? Say if I have a two year diploma for Tool & Die, and joeblow has his grade 12, will I be processed as a higher priority then joeblow? Or is everyone just as equal in thier bad luck with the applications?
> 
> 
> Thanks



With a higher level of education that is applicable to the occupation they are applying for, an applicant may be processed faster than one with lower education.


----------



## rrr965

Ghost In this business the bare minimum just doesn't cut it! I have found that the troops with that attitude usually end up leaving first.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

kincanucks said:
			
		

> With a higher level of education that is applicable to the occupation they are applying for, an applicant may be processed faster than one with lower education.



Quite ironically because I have an applicable certificate for the trade I am applying for it will actually take longer for me to get a job offer as they have to check which courses I don't have to take in my MOC training. They said around a month or two but could not give me an exact time. Currently I am merit listed but I guess I can wait a little longer, also don't let this deter you from joining just thought I'd point it out.


----------



## Taylor187

Copper_ said:
			
		

> Quite ironically because I have an applicable certificate for the trade I am applying for it will actually take longer for me to get a job offer as they have to check which courses I don't have to take in my MOC training. They said around a month or two but could not give me an exact time. Currently I am merit listed but I guess I can wait a little longer, also don't let this deter you from joining just thought I'd point it out.




What is MOC training? Thanks for the heads up about a wait time. I am going to brace myself for a longer wait then that. The course I did at college was sort of a trail course, first of its kind. It used to be a one year intro to the trades then from there you go out and get an apprenticeship and return for more training, but my course turned into a two year program which stuffed the intro course, plus the second and third year apprentice courses. Die and Tooling theories, advanced prints, basic electrical, hydraulic and pneumatic classes and a basic Rigging and Hoisting class. Unfortionally because it was a test run it will probably be time consuming with lots of run around when someone is checking up on the courses I've taken. I ended up loosing a job oppertunity at Messier-Dowty because the college didnt even know they had a two year Tool & Die program at the time.  :-\

Would having a complete course discription with contact info for department heads at the college speed up this process? If a person just calls the college and asks for information about the course they will end up hearing about a newer version of program that might not have the welding, or tool theory or even the same math anymore. Like I said the program I did was the guinnie pig program so it has all changed.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise

Taylor187 said:
			
		

> What is MOC training?



MOC = Military Occupation Code

I had trouble with all the abbreviations and acronyms at first too but just use this http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23931.0.html and you'll be fine.


----------



## INFRES

I am from the Thunder Bay area and recruiting into local units seem to go very quickly here. When i joined about a year and a half ago it took only a few months from start to finish. I also havea friend who just signed up in late febuary and he is already parading with our unit and is schedualed for his bmq/sq this summer.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

Well by today,I have been waiting for a year and a couple of days.

Is it appropriate to call my local recruiting center and ask about the status of my file?


----------



## Drummy

Hi,

I love throwing this story at you guys.    ;D   

Went to the Recruiting Center(6 Pers Depot, Toronto) on Mon, 3 Dec and was sworn in four days later on Thu, 6 Dec. Arrived in Camp Petawawa on 14 Dec for Basic Training. EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT guys   ;D

Of course, this was in 1956. Things have changed haven't they?

Drummy


----------



## patrick666

> Went to the Recruiting Center(6 Pers Depot, Toronto) on Mon, 3 Dec and was sworn in four days later on Thu, 6 Dec. Arrived in Camp Petawawa on 14 Dec for Basic Training. EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT guys



..... I think a lot of people wish it was 1956 right about now... 

I heard of a guy getting into basic within 2 weeks of application, year or two ago... *sighs* 

Cheers


----------



## Old Sweat

Drummy,

A year later, in 1957, I went to 6PD on Monday and was sworn in three days later. About ten days after that I was on a train bound for the RCA Depot in Camp Shilo, Manitoba. And the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Drummy

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Drummy,
> 
> A year later, in 1957, I went to 6PD on Monday and was sworn in three days later. About ten days after that I was on a train bound for the RCA Depot in Camp Shilo, Manitoba. And the rest, as they say, is history.



Old Sweat,

I laugh sometimes, but I often refer to that period as "The Good Old Days".   $98.00 per month, room, and all the food you could eat, 25 cent cigs and 10 cent beer in the wets. Because I was single, $25.00 was automatically sent to my mother every month. She didn't need it and sent it back to me. At the end of every month I had $5-10.00 left.   After 27+ yrs and getting paid as a Sgt, at the end of ecery month I had $5-10.00 left. It's all relative isn't it?     :

Drummy


----------



## kitrad1

You know, I remember reading a study that was done about attrition in basic training. The study was conducted back around 1975.

Interestingly enough, the high attrition rate was partly due to the fact that the process was so fast that in three-four weeks people were processed and enrolled and on their way to basic training. The scope and magnitude of what they had done had not hit them until they were in training.

So, process too fast, people unhappy. Process too slow, people unhappy. I wonder if there's a middle ground? 

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## kincanucks

I will post some statistics tomorrow that breaks down the wait times to percentage of applicants from 2003/2004.  Some of you may find it interesting.


----------



## Drummy

kitrad1 said:
			
		

> You know, I remember reading a study that was done about attrition in basic training. The study was conducted back around 1975.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the high attrition rate was partly due to the fact that the process was so fast that in three-four weeks people were processed and enrolled and on their way to basic training. The scope and magnitude of what they had done had not hit them until they were in training.
> 
> So, process too fast, people unhappy. Process too slow, people unhappy. I wonder if there's a middle ground?
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?



My thought ?

I had a quick enrolment(4 days) and after 27+ years decided it wasn't for me.    ;D

Drummy


----------



## medicineman

Try to remember everyone that our security clearances are done by another civil service organization - CSIS - and that they take their time (like the rest of the civil service).  Big downside if you're from a scheduled country - I'd imagine doing a deep background check might take awhile depending on where you're from - that is, depending on when they get around to actually starting it...

MM


----------



## Ghost

> You know, I remember reading a study that was done about attrition in basic training. The study was conducted back around 1975.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the high attrition rate was partly due to the fact that the process was so fast that in three-four weeks people were processed and enrolled and on their way to basic training. The scope and magnitude of what they had done had not hit them until they were in training.
> 
> So, process too fast, people unhappy. Process too slow, people unhappy. I wonder if there's a middle ground?
> 
> Thoughts, anyone?



Copy what they do down in the United States.

They don't screw around with long waiting times and they can crush us like a bug if they wanted.


----------



## Infanteer

Thanks Ann....


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

so if i call them and ask whats taking them so long,will they answer or will they say they have no idea.


----------



## kincanucks

Lebanese Canadian said:
			
		

> so if i call them and ask whats taking them so long,will they answer or will they say they have no idea.



All the CFRC/D can tell is that your pre-sec is in progress.  DPM Sec 2 only answers "in progress" to our queries.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

thanks


----------



## drive2live

I started my application in Jan 2005, I did my aptitude test on fed 3/2005, i went back and did my medical 
mar 3/2005. went back mar12 to do my p/t test as well as my interview. My medical was 6 weeks on the day to come back, my name was added to the merit list on April 4/2005, I am applying for artillery field/ full time. Can anyone tell me how long it should be before i will get a letter or my call. thanks,


----------



## SeanPaul_031

it all depends where you stand on the merit list. ie. how good of an MP score you have. If you have a good MP score then you will get a call within the first 1-2 months.


----------



## drive2live

WELL IM NOT SURE WHAT I GOT FOR A SCORE, HE SAID I DID REALLY GOOD AND THAT EVERY TRADE WAS OPEN TO ME, BUT I WENT INTO ARTILLARY BECAUSE THERE WAS HA HIGH DEMAND.


----------



## tikiguy

I started my application back near the end of 2003 - Granted I was applying for Reserves and I had previous service, but then, fortuitously, the CFRC had my application saying I wanted to join the Reg's. When he asked me if I wanted to consider the Reg's I said yes. It just made sense. (I am very thankful for that little mistake.)

To make a long story short, I just did my fitness test and passed. Of course. ;D

Now I wait for merit listing and the boards. I'd rather it be sooner than later, but I'm not giving up no matter what. There is no other employer in Canada as good as the CF if you ask me. Don't believe me? Go work in IT for a few years and see what kind of employer loyalty is out there. Employer's are only as loyal as a dollar is thick.

I continue to jog and work on my fitness, and if I ever get some 'extra' money I will take more MOC related courses before going in. 

Okay, my lil' story is over for now.


----------



## Lebanese Canadian

thanks all, i did the aptitude test a year ago and now im still waiting,i was hoping to get a job this summer but i guess not.

by the way,does the police force have a reserve force or student jobs or something?just wondering heard some rumours...


----------



## atticus

The RCMP has auxiliary memebers. However when I spoke to an RCMP member about it she said it is a waste of time to become an auxiliary member if you ever want to become a cop because they have to have all the same entry tests (in other words, why not go all the way). I don't know about every city but I know the RCMP detatchment in mine has a long waiting list to become an auxiliary and if somebody applied this month it would probably take a year before they acually become an auxilary. They don't get paid, they are just volunteers. They are trained on the ASP and pepper spray and have to log 300 hours a year (I think it's that many).


----------



## stoker34

Hi everyone...   I am on the merit list, just about to get the call (apparently, they are puting the contract together).  I wonder how long it usualy takes from the time you sign the contract to the time you actualy leave to join?  2 weeks?  1 month?  6 months?  any clues from CF members would be appreciated!


Thanks!


----------



## IrishCanuck

After reviewing many of these threads, has anyone ever not had all the trades open to them?

Seems like everyone that is accepted says " He/She told me I did really well and that every trade was open to me."


----------



## kincanucks

stoker34 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone...   I am on the merit list, just about to get the call (apparently, they are puting the contract together).  I wonder how long it usualy takes from the time you sign the contract to the time you actualy leave to join?  2 weeks?  1 month?  6 months?  any clues from CF members would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Anywhere from 2 days to 90 days.  They will tell you when your BMQ is when they get the information.


----------



## soldiersoon

I handed in my application May1st 2006. My file was merit listed May23rd, and I got the job offer on May31st. I was told I have a BMQ August 14th. I'm going reg force infantry PPCLI.


----------



## ArmyDave

Pasting the following from my site.  I applied for full time PPCLI Infantry and it seemed to go really quick for me.

*Application*:  April 07, 2006
*CFAT (CF Aptitude Test)*:  April 24, 2006
*Medical Test*:  May 02, 2006
*Interview*:  May 02, 2006
*Physical Test #1*:  May 08, 2006 (failed: heart rate, too nervous)
*Physical Test #2*:  May 29, 2006 (passed)
*Sworn in*:  Aug 02, 2006
*BMQ (Basic Military Qualification)*:  August 21, 2006 - November 03, 2006 (St. Jean, Quebec)


----------



## BobDylan

Wasn't too bad for me...

Started the ball rolling early April.  Did the CFAT, medical and interview a week after all on the same day.  I had to wait a month to do the physical and I failed (heart rate too high, nerves I guess).  A month later I passed the physical and 2 days later I got the call.  TOS June 13th, BMQ/SQ on June 26th.

P.S.  P Res Cbt. Engr (31 cer)


----------



## Sparkplugs

28 February 2006 --  Did online application
1 March 2006 --  Received 2 wonderful reference letters, one from Cheif of Police, and one from high school English teacher
7 March 2006 --  Paperwork was finished up, transcript was received, and everything was sent out.
20 March 2006 --  Got call to come April 7th and do CFAT, Medical, Interview and PT.
7 April 2006 --  Testing day.  Passed everything.
5 May 2002 --  Finally got my final doctor's notes in, and had to wait for my medical to come back from Ottawa.  
2 June 2006 --  THE CALL.
17 July 2006 -- Swearing in scheduled
7 August 2006 --  BMQ in St Jean


----------



## orange.paint

When I got in it took 3 months from time I went to the recruitment center to being on basic training so july to oct was waiting,october to dec basic,jan to april battle school.

Went well for me,this was a few years back though.


----------



## gogogo

Did my cfat and all paperwork in the beginning of Feb 2005.....still waiting for the pre-sec... I call about once a month and everybody is still waiting. I've been living outside Canada so I've been told it will take anywhere from 6-18 months.  I hope it will be 18 months or there around, and not forever. There is a great thread on what pre-sec is posted by kincanucks look it up.  He's the guy for the answers in recruiting, just browse enhanced reliability threads there is a lot of good stuff.....patience is a virtue guys


----------



## Deuce

I went to the recruiting office in Dec\05 and I'll be starting basic in Aug\06.. not bad, from what I understand..


----------



## Blackburn

For me i went to the recruting office in march 06 and i'm going to BMQ at St-Jean in agust  2006


----------



## CanSurf

Deuce said:
			
		

> I went to the recruiting office in Dec\05 and I'll be starting basic in Aug\06.. not bad, from what I understand..



Same with me. And that was with a medical and credit delay.

Cansurf


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

i just slide the ol recruiter a $20 and...he took it and said...

LOL.

Well I am doing a CT (Component Transfer) and I am on...Week # 4.  My file is gone for PLAR.

My MCpl, who applied for CT the day after me, got a call today from the NCM Cell at CFRC Halifax and they asked him his posting preference.

Oddly, he didn't listen to my 3 top picks for him...

1.  Baffin Island
2.  Eureka
3.  Thule AFB

wonder why... ;D

Stick in their troops, its worth the wait/ride/frustration.


----------



## ifeelweird

It is mostly out of the recruiting center's hands what happens with the presecurity assessment.  They are responsible, however, to initiate the beginning of the process: to make sure they run an Enhanced Reliability Check immediately after the CFAT, if you were successful with the CFAT.  Once that comes back OK (about 1 week), they can input and send off your presecurity assessment.  The latter is more indepth and you will be asked to fill out yet another form that is much lengthier than the ERC form.  The lengthier form is supposed to be given to you to take home after the CFAT so you can get working on it.  You then hand that one in, they input all the info, and send if off.  What gets people caught up is the fact that, because there is so much information required, many times people make mistakes and leave things out.  The information cannot be sent unless said information is corrected and inputed.  This results in phone tag with the applicant that can last for months.  When it is finally in the system and sent off, now it is out of the recruiting center's hands.  It can take anywhere from 1-2 years up there.  I think luck is at play if you get yours back in under a year.

I wouldn't blame the recruiting center, not that I assume you guys are.  It is the policy that if you were out of country for more than 180 days, you are a presecurity assessment.  That is the end of it, whether one likes it or not.


----------



## armyrules

I mailed my apps mid late June 06 did my cfat/int/med July 19, going for my pt test Aug 3rd 06. I have no complaints my process is going great! Good luck to all of you going through the recruiting process it might take awhile but it'll be worth it in the end!! 

:cheers:


----------



## Springroll

Put my app in July/05 and could have been done sooner, but things got in the way. 
It was completed and merit listed June/06 and now I am headed to Basic in 20 days..sworn in this afternoon!!

edited to fix the date.....
thanks MRM...thats what happens when you post and drink beer at the same time as trying to proof read...lmfao!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Wow!  They finished your application 1 month before you submitted it!  CFRC Halifax is SWITCHED ON!

 :rofl:


----------



## armyrules

Good job Springroll and good luck


----------



## Remius

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Wow!  They finished your application 1 month before you submitted it!  CFRC Halifax is SWITCHED ON!
> 
> :rofl:



Well the Ombudsman did recommend time travel as a way to speed up the process.  And Halifax is always on the cutting edge.Glad to see the CF is listening!


----------



## andpro

My reserve force application took about 8 months from submission of the application to the swearing in. My application for ROTP took only about 4 - 5 months, but that's because ROTP applications are high priority so they can get the offers out on time. However long it takes don't get discouraged.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

andpro said:
			
		

> My reserve force application took about 8 months from submission of the application to the swearing in. My application for ROTP took only about 4 - 5 months, *but that's because ROTP applications are high priority * so they can get the offers out on time. However long it takes don't get discouraged.



Anyone out there in Army.ca-land verify that or is that pissin' in the wind??


----------



## kincanucks

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Anyone out there in Army.ca-land verify that or is that pissin' in the wind??



During ROTP season the priority is placed on the processing of the ROTP applications as there is a merit listing deadline.  Offers are usually given out as soon as possible but they can be given out up to a couple of weeks before RMC starts or up to the end of the fiscal year for civilian university applicants.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Roger that KinCanucks, that makes sense, sorta during the "peak period".

Tks.


----------



## foerestedwarrior

My CT is now at 1.5 months...I know that isnt too bad. It probably would have been close to done(Have a buddy working at the CFRC cell pushing things fast for me), but they have been waiting for 3 weeks for my pers file from my unit..... I just talked to one of the clerks, seems I have to visit the cheif clerk this thursday night now.....I just want this crap done.


----------



## ifeelweird

Ya, you all want it done double quick.  However, I agree that 3 weeks is too long waiting for a pers file to be sent.  But that is a big bottleneck with Component Transfer appliications: we wait for docs to come, sometimes from all over the country.  Realize that you are among many, many, many other component transfer files where the exact same thing is happening.  You cannot expect this process to wrap up in just a few months.  There are far too many variables and too much processing to do.  Although some get in quick, it is rare and totally dependent on luck.

Let us get this straight: the first order of business is to support our troops in harms way.  The recruiting world is a bit detached from that, but the clerks working at the units are not.  They get tasked with all sorts of stuff, believe it or not, more important than your component transfer application.  So you just have to accept it.  If the 3 weeks was due to laziness and unorganization, than you have me on your side, but be mindful of how much paper a clerk has to push and stuff going on behind the scenes that you are not aware of.


----------



## Collin.t

3 weeks, you're lucky, took my reserve unit about 2 months to send my pers file.

here's my little component story, take note that I'm not ranting, well maybe a bit.

I did 3 years of reg force between 2001 and 2004, after my IE I released and went to work for a reserve unit, worked there from may 2004 to august (almost full time)

Then the nightmare begun, I went back to school and got another job (better schedule and pay) at my second job I specified that I couldn't work the evening I had to show up for the reserve and they were fine with that, but school was another thing. Now that was just too much for me, so I took a non-paid leave to determine what I was going to do with my military career since I still wanted to be part of it.

In the process there was a few conflict with the reserve unit and I decided that I wanted out. ( I already had in mind to reapply for the reg force at that point) When I visited my recruiting office they told me to cancel my release, so I did, had to meet the CO, explain my story and motivation etc etc, everything was fine so they extended my non paid leave.

So the first part of the process for the CT was to get the pers file, once that was done it took a very short time to complete all my tests and I was told I was gonna be in within a few weeks.

Well now we're at month #6 and I'm still waiting but not complaining, I check in my recruiting office every now and then and will have to update my PT test soon (my first one was really border line)


----------



## Collin.t

update : I just called my recruiting office and apparently my offer is being written and should get it in a week or two, is that another form of lingo for "we don't know what's going on, here's a plate of false hope for the next month" ?


----------



## WebAddict

4days for my clearence


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Collin.T said:
			
		

> update : I just called my recruiting office and apparently my offer is being written and should get it in a week or two, is that another form of lingo for "we don't know what's going on, here's a plate of false hope for the next month" ?



I'll take a shot as a non-SME in the Recruiting world, probably means you were part of the last Selection Boards and the CFRC has not received the file from Borden yet?

The wheels turn, however slow and painful it may seem   ;D

Hey you are ahead of me, all I know is my "file was received by Borden" on 03 Aug.  I just hope it didn't get placed in File #13.


----------



## 211RadOp

Now remember this is in '88, prob less male cow dung to go through.

Offer was given mid July at my second appointment

Sworn in 6 Sep, first day of paid service 10 Sep.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Now remember this is in '88, prob less male cow dung to go through.
> 
> Offer was given mid July at my second appointment
> 
> Sworn in 6 Sep, first day of paid service 10 Sep.



Well mine is pretty close to that, except for the fact that yours was fast.

 ;D


----------



## Tobin89

I submitted my application for the Reserves way back in December of 2005 and after having them loose my application twice!!! Its finally being processed and they're suppose to call me in for my medical, aptitude and all that other good stuff sometime in September ;D

http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c69513fd6b.jpg


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

Tobin89 said:
			
		

> I submitted my application for the Reserves way back in December of 2005 and after having them loose my application twice!!! Its finally being processed and they're suppose to call me in for my medical, aptitude and all that other good stuff sometime in September ;D
> 
> http://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?c69513fd6b.jpg



How old are you ?
  I applyed back in june 2005 and got as far as my medical, now i'm waiting for them to call me for my physical. How long does it usualy take to get in the reserves ?


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

how do you check your file status?
 And any tips on how to pass the physical test ?


----------



## Tobin89

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> How old are you ?
> I applyed back in june 2005 and got as far as my medical, now i'm waiting for them to call me for my physical. How long does it usualy take to get in the reserves ?



I'm 17, my friend in Kingston applied for the reserves as well and he did all his testing and hes been waiting a few months to hear back but nothing so im not exactly too sure how long it takes. Hopefully with the military overhauling its recruiting system things will get done much quicker but who knows ???


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

then we are exactly the same, i'm 17 too and have been waiting the whole summer to hear from them.

Did your friend did his physical ? what was it like?
cuz thats teh only thign i have to do.


----------



## Tobin89

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> how do you check your file status?
> And any tips on how to pass the physical test ?



I can check my file status online because i applied using the online application process but if you did yours by paper and handed it in in person then you might have to call the CFRC im not exactly sure though. As for the physical test the best thing to do to prepare for the test is to practice exactly what they'll be testing you on, push-ups, sit ups, and the running. For me i have very good upper and mid body strength so the push-ups and sit-ups are no problem. Im not as good at running so i usually do an intense 1.5 mile(2.4km) run every day which is the requirement for the physical test, the first time i did it I just finished under the aloted time of 11:56, with a time of 11:49 but ive been doing it for a few weeks now and im down to almost 11min give or take.


----------



## Tobin89

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> then we are exactly the same, i'm 17 too and have been waiting the whole summer to hear from them.
> 
> Did your friend did his physical ? what was it like?
> cuz thats teh only thign i have to do.



He said the running was easy for him, but thats cause he's a hardcore track and field athlete. He also said the sit-ups were a sinch, the only thing he had trouble with was the push-ups but he said he still passed by doing 22 the requirement is 19. It all really depends on your body type and build. Im 6'1" about 196lbs i can do 30-35 consecutive push-ups before i feel like im going to collapse but like i said in the other post im really trying to focus on my cardio work out so that i can reduce my running time.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

what happens if you can't do it under 11:56 ? I can do mine in like 12:10, 
 and are you allowed MP3 players ?  cuz i run alot faster with music.


----------



## kincanucks

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> what happens if you can't do it under 11:56 ? I can do mine in like 12:10,
> and are you allowed MP3 players ?  cuz i run alot faster with music.



It is called a step test and you don't do any running.  The times for the 2.4 km are only a guide and you can meet or beat the times for your age group then you should be successful on the step test.  Do some research.


----------



## Tobin89

ya my bad i forgot that you only did the running for your own evaluation guess i got mixed up  but what does the step test involve?


----------



## kincanucks

Tobin89 said:
			
		

> ya my bad i forgot that you only did the running for your own evaluation guess i got mixed up  but what does the step test involve?



DO A SEARCH!!!


----------



## Tobin89

OK!!!!!!!!! jeeze lol


----------



## Tobin89

found a link for a video showing how the step test is done incase anyone else doesn't know
http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx?bhcp=1#s2
i just gave myself the step test for 3min which is how long they make you do it for and after you're done they take your heart rate for 10 seconds and it has to be lower than 27 beats to pass, mine was 23/24ish but i know i can do better.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

kincanucks said:
			
		

> It is called a step test and you don't do any running.  The times for the 2.4 km are only a guide and you can meet or beat the times for your age group then you should be successful on the step test.  Do some research.



Are you saying that there is no running involved ?
they just test you on your push ups and  sit  ups and step ups? 
YOU HAVE JUST SAVED ME A LOT OF WORRYING.
so all i have to do is  practise step ups and i'll be fine ?


----------



## patt

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> Are you saying that there is no running involved ?
> they just test you on your push ups and  sit  ups and step ups?
> YOU HAVE JUST SAVED ME A LOT OF WORRYING.
> so all i have to do is  practise step ups and i'll be fine ?



and if u looked in the search function harder you'd know theres also a handgrip test


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

Xfire said:
			
		

> and if u looked in the search function harder you'd know theres also a handgrip test



that I know , but the important thing is that there is no runing involved.


----------



## Tobin89

no theres no running involved, but still if i were you i wouldnt stop including running in your workout cause really they determine the condition of your lungs and heart by the step-up test so the more in shape they are the better. So dont stop running, cause im sure they'll make you do plenty of it during BMQ!!!


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

would it work if I do 30 min of  step ups every day ? Cuz i live in a very cramped area.


----------



## Tobin89

i suppose so, i mean any type of cardiovascular exercise would do, you could try doing jumping jacks or running on the spot. If you live in an apartment are a building with lots of stairs you could jog up and down those for a good workout too.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

ifeelweird said:
			
		

> Ya, you all want it done double quick.  However, I agree that 3 weeks is too long waiting for a pers file to be sent.  But that is a big bottleneck with Component Transfer appliications: we wait for docs to come, sometimes from all over the country.  Realize that you are among many, many, many other component transfer files where the exact same thing is happening.  You cannot expect this process to wrap up in just a few months.  There are far too many variables and too much processing to do.  Although some get in quick, it is rare and totally dependent on luck.
> 
> Let us get this straight: the first order of business is to support our troops in harms way.  The recruiting world is a bit detached from that, but the clerks working at the units are not.  They get tasked with all sorts of stuff, believe it or not, more important than your component transfer application.  So you just have to accept it.  If the 3 weeks was due to laziness and unorganization, than you have me on your side, but be mindful of how much paper a clerk has to push and stuff going on behind the scenes that you are not aware of.



1st, yes I realize that this post was many moons ago, but I think the CDS is making it clear ( maybe as mud) that he wants the CT process for "desireable" applicants to be faster??

I am one of the lucky CT types, I am still in a full-time billet with the PRes, so I am still making my pay, gettin it done, and all that...

But, if there is a way to speed up the CT for the ones the Reg Frce wants/needs, then I say go for it.

Mud


----------



## aesop081

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> what happens if you can't do it under 11:56 ? I can do mine in like 12:10,
> and are you allowed MP3 players ?  cuz i run alot faster with music.



 :

shake your head.  hear anything ?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> what happens if you can't do it under 11:56 ? I can do mine in like 12:10,
> and are you allowed MP3 players ?  cuz i run alot faster with music.



what?  i mean...WHAT?

 :

 ;D


----------



## blacktriangle

Well guys, I applied for the Reserves in June, and am undertaking the physical test next week. Dealing with CFRC Toronto has been pretty easy, and despite a 2 week gap where i had to get additional medical information, I am nearly done. 

As to Homer, if your CFRC is anything like mine...you will be doing a step test in place of running, and it is covered in more detail throughout this website. 

Cheers,

-S


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Troops.

Go to the top of the previous page, Page 12 in this thread.  Read what KinCanuuks posted.

Why?

He worked in a CFRC longer than some of you have been trying to get in.

Ok, sorry MOST of you have been trying to get in.

In the army, we call them SMEs.  Subject Matter Experts.

Mud...out!   ;D


----------



## GreenHand

Hey everybody, I am 58 minutes old and counting in army.ca 
Thought I would make a new poll. I just started my application yesterday 10/23/06 in London, ON. I am looking for some feedback about wait times. 
Guess I am just eager to get going...

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace

GreenHand

Just what we needed......another poll.    :

Before you go any further, perhaps you will be so kind as to read these:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Christine123

I just took my application in today and I have my aptitude test, medical and interview a week from today...not too bad! Getting a little nervous about that interview though...

Christine


----------



## gnome123

Just be yourself and all will go well.  8)


----------



## Tobin89

Ya trust me the interview is probably the easiest thing. I've had job interview 10 times more nerve racking


----------



## GreenHand

I passed my CFAT on 10/24/06! Medical on Nov 6.....Infantry here I come


----------



## vonGarvin

Congratulations, GreenHand.


----------



## joonrooj

Almost 11 months.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

It took me 10 months minus 4 days to get sworn in, and two more after that to get on training. :brickwall:


----------



## GreenHand

Can someone please help me with one or both of these small issues I am facing:

1. I cannot post in threads other than this one
2. How to I become something higher than a 'guest'?

Thanks


----------



## Christine123

Thanks for the encouragment everyone!  I did my CFAT, interview and medical last week and the aptitude test and interview went really well.  My worries have now shifted to the medical portion as I have to have forms filled out for a previous MCL tear, a fractured scapula and a previous surgery.  My concerns lie mostly with the MCL tear as I have done it twice and could be construed as a re-occuring injury.  Congrats to everyone else who has succeeded in the process!! I envy you!!!

Christine


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

Christine123 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouragment everyone!  I did my CFAT, interview and medical last week and the aptitude test and interview went really well.  My worries have now shifted to the medical portion as I have to have forms filled out for a previous MCL tear, a fractured scapula and a previous surgery.  My concerns lie mostly with the MCL tear as I have done it twice and could be construed as a re-occuring injury.  Congrats to everyone else who has succeeded in the process!! I envy you!!!
> 
> Christine



In the medical,  they will have you fill out a form and you'll be 100% honest.  The army Dr will give you some forms for your own Dr to fill out.  No big fuss, but it will slow you down.  90% of the people I know who got in,  hit this delay.  Just don't stress the wait,  you'll get in - perseverance everything. :warstory:


----------



## GreenHand

So I guess this is pretty important news for anyone looking to get into the army FAST!

I applied about a week ago for the position of 'infantry soldier' (NCM, Reg force)
My CFAT went ok (I got a pretty good list of trades I am eligible for)
The interview and medical were conducted on Nov/6 (yesterday) and according to the recruiters I am being sworn in today!
They are also planning on sending me to BMQ THIS WEEKEND!

HAHA! Apparently there is a real push on right now to recruit for the infantry. 
They also told me that my training will likely be in Wainright AB.


Infantry.....here I come!


----------



## dardt

GreenHand said:
			
		

> So I guess this is pretty important news for anyone looking to get into the army FAST!
> 
> I applied about a week ago for the position of 'infantry soldier' (NCM, Reg force)
> My CFAT went ok (I got a pretty good list of trades I am eligible for)
> The interview and medical were conducted on Nov/6 (yesterday) and according to the recruiters I am being sworn in today!
> They are also planning on sending me to BMQ THIS WEEKEND!
> 
> HAHA! Apparently there is a real push on right now to recruit for the infantry.
> They also told me that my training will likely be in Wainright AB.
> 
> 
> Infantry.....here I come!



Application to BMQ in a week ? Really ? I knew things have been streamlined but this sounds way too good to be true. You just had you're medical yesterday, I'm curious as to how it could already be approved. Previously medicals had to be reviewed by a MO in Borden.


----------



## GreenHand

Flatspin:

Actually there have been some minor changes with my application:

I am being sworn in on the 10th of November. BMQ starts on Nov/20 but I am taking the train to St. Jean on the 18th of Nov. The doctor at the office said that everything was good. They sent the paperwork away to Border (I can only assume) and it came back today. The post from earlier today was before I received the phone call with the revisions. 

Even the recruiters themselves were surprised that the medical process went so fast, I guess usually there is a period of time where there is some clerical work to be done. From what I hear, this is what slows the recruiting process down.

From all the rumors flying around, I thought it would have taken months to finally be shipped off but it true my friend.


----------



## kincanucks

Hello folks the speedy medical is nothing new.  As was mentioned months ago, if an applicant is cleared Part II medical then they can be conditionally enrolled and if the Part III medical comes back saying that the applicant is med unfit then the applicant is released.  With the physical test out of the way prior to enrolment and if the background check is okay there is no reason why this won't happen more and more.


----------



## GreenHand

There is no longer a physical test during the recruiting process. 

It is conducted during the first 2 weeks of BMQ. If you do not meet the standards you are then sent off to a seperate camp where you will either get in shape whithin 90 days or be given the boot.


----------



## kincanucks

GreenHand said:
			
		

> There is no longer a physical test during the recruiting process.
> 
> It is conducted during the first 2 weeks of BMQ. If you do not meet the standards you are then sent off to a seperate camp where you will either get in shape whithin 90 days or be given the boot.


So why are you telling me this?


----------



## GreenHand

I just realized what you meant in your last post. I thought that you meant 'getting the physical test out of the way fast' will speed it up.


----------



## armyvern

2 weeks. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## GreenHand

I am now sworn in and ready to go next saturday!


----------



## mysteriousmind

11 months and counting..still not transfered.... one day enventually.... :crybaby:


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT

10 Months... the recruiters told me that my criminal history (as a minor) would not interfere with the process. But im stuck on the pre-security clearance, and am almost past that hurdle.

Can't wait for the call!!!


----------



## BiNkY

10+ months. Damn orthotics.


----------



## old man neri

applied in Oct 05 going on course Jan 07. Good thing I am only a component transfer other wise it wouldn't have been as quick. *sigh*


----------



## navymich

From the day I put in my application until the day that my transfer is effective: 254 days (gotta love Excel formulas!)


----------



## Mithras

Took me 4 months and I even had to get one of those medical forms filled out.


----------



## officer.phil

Wow, I never realized it could take this long....I'm almost 1 month into the process and my security and criminal clearance has been passed, along with my CFAT, Interview and my Medical soon enough. Not to brag about it though.....I guess I could be considered lucky so far. I just hope it doesn't take too long after I'm done my medical to be offered a job since I'm only joining the Primary Reserves.

What I did was meet with the unit recruiter of the unit that I wanted to join before I applied. So I had the unit recruiter help me push my application and hassle the recruiting centre to keep processing my application and get it done as soon as possible because I'm planning to do the BMQ in about 2 months time. This will probably only work with the Reserves though... I'm sure it works differently with the Reg force.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

officer.phil said:
			
		

> Wow, I never realized it could take this long....I'm almost 1 month into the process and my security and criminal clearance has been passed, along with my CFAT, Interview and my Medical soon enough. Not to brag about it though.....I guess I could be considered lucky so far. I just hope it doesn't take too long after I'm done my medical to be offered a job *since I'm only joining the Primary Reserves*.
> 
> What I did was meet with the unit recruiter of the unit that I wanted to join before I applied. So I had the unit recruiter help me push my application and hassle the recruiting centre to keep processing my application and get it done as soon as possible because I'm planning to do the BMQ in about 2 months time. This will probably only work with the Reserves though... I'm sure it works differently with the Reg force.



O.P...no such thing as "only the Primary Reserves."  Don't shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## officer.phil

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> O.P...no such thing as "only the Primary Reserves."  Don't shoot yourself in the foot.



I assumed it would be a bit easier? Guess not lol. In that case, I think I already shot myself in the foot.......


----------



## old man neri

officer.phil said:
			
		

> I assumed it would be a bit easier? Guess not lol. In that case, I think I already shot myself in the foot.......



You are joining the CF.


----------



## Jacqueline

It's been over 2 months for me now. And I haven't taken an aptitude or physical fitness test yet. Although I did get a reference for Field Ambulance. This is normal right? The recruiting officer did mention BMQ in January, but didn't exactly say anything.


----------



## Mithras

I can only go by my experience but I had an appointment for an aptitude test, interview and medical within 2 weeks.

There are no physical tests until you arrive at BMQ.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

Mithras said:
			
		

> I can only go by my experience but I had an appointment for an aptitude test, interview and medical within 2 weeks.
> 
> There are no physical tests until you arrive at BMQ.


A recent change if I remember.  I had a Medical and Physical test.  But that was .... well seemes longer than it was.


----------



## andrewlegere

This is my first post, and I recently applied last month, and two days later wrote my tests, had an interveiw, and did my medical.  They were shooting for November to send me, but because of documents from my doctor and eye doctor, I took another two weeks to get those, so they told me it woul dnot be possible until January to go to BMQ.  I handed in both documents one week ago today and the senior medical doctor, told me I would hear back within two weeks.  I am now kind of freaking out though after reading all these posts about people waiting so long, I relize most are out dated so i hope I hear back next week.  But then I also read up on asthma and eyes and Im freaking out more now.  I applied for Infantry and I beleive my eyes are fine, my prescription is weak, and my eyes are fine without glasses.  But its the asthma thing.  Even though Ive gone years without using an inhaler, I still somtimes decide to use it before working out or playing hockey.  So I hope this hasnt made me fail my application because I want to be gone in January like origanlly told.  If so i guess i got to appeal my situation and head to the doctor to get all my lung cap. tests done which I know I will pass.    But i guess the point is... Its been about a month now for me, and Im hoping to hear back soon! wish me luck  :-\


----------



## old man neri

andrewlegere said:
			
		

> This is my first post, and I recently applied last month, and two days later wrote my tests, had an interveiw, and did my medical.  They were shooting for November to send me, but because of documents from my doctor and eye doctor, I took another two weeks to get those, so they told me it woul dnot be possible until January to go to BMQ.  I handed in both documents one week ago today and the senior medical doctor, told me I would hear back within two weeks.  I am now kind of freaking out though after reading all these posts about people waiting so long, I relize most are out dated so i hope I hear back next week.  But then I also read up on asthma and eyes and Im freaking out more now.  I applied for Infantry and I beleive my eyes are fine, my prescription is weak, and my eyes are fine without glasses.  But its the asthma thing.  Even though Ive gone years without using an inhaler, I still somtimes decide to use it before working out or playing hockey.  So I hope this hasnt made me fail my application because I want to be gone in January like origanlly told.  If so i guess i got to appeal my situation and head to the doctor to get all my lung cap. tests done which I know I will pass.    But i guess the point is... Its been about a month now for me, and Im hoping to hear back soon! wish me luck  :-\



Hello and welcome. First of all you should know that every situation for every recruit is different. That's why the times vary greatly. Secondly don't 'freak out', just be patient. Here is a thread that contains a big list of application process times and samples, you will quickly see that times vary greatly because the numerous different circumstances. Lastly, I wish you nothing but the best of luck.


----------



## herseyjh

I am sure things will work out fine.  As for the asthma I am sure there are a lot of people out there who would drop if they tried to play hockey even without asthma.  As for the timeline don't worry to much as it sounds like things are moving along at a nice pace for you.

With recruiting it seems to follow two paths: quick and very long.  You lucked out and should be on a winter BMQ


----------



## andrewlegere

Yea, its nerve wracking waiting... I called my file manager and she told me there has been no update on the file but it is looking like February now, not January.  Which is alright, I just dont want to be denied.  Hopfully I hear from them soon,, and if I am denied, I will apeal because I dont even know if I have asthma anymore... Like I run everyday now without using a puffer or anything and I dont even get short of breath.  So hopfully It works out!  thanks for the replies...


----------



## Magravan

Took me about 5-6 months... I had to be tested for ACS and reapply for other trades though, so there was ample reason for the delay.


----------



## C-GGGQ

I applied over a year ago, as a pilot applicant, Failed my medical for shin splints. Had that ruling changed after talking with my advisor at RMC and appealing it, Went back to the recruiting centre and they had lost my file, so i filled out a new one in October, went back a week later and it was closed "due to lack of information" they were looking for Air crew medical forms from back in march, told them i didn't have them but i would go get the tests done if they gave me the forms, they re-opened my file and gave me my forms, went back 2 weeks after to change my address my file had disappeared and was close for "lack of information" i told them i was waiting for my blood work to return, and after an hour of, "no i didn't receive that notice, no i did not go to Trenton for ACS back in June, I called last week and was refered to the medical section, and talked to  (blank)" I got my file Re-opened a 3rd time, and am awaiting my blood work which should be in this week. In the mean time i have earned 2 pilots licenses, and will probably be commercially licensed by the time I ever see IAP/BOTP.


----------



## LakeSup

Have to tell ya....the system can be improved.
Background..23 yrs plus in Reserve, NCM to Sr Offr who trans to Supp L 9 years ago when I relocated for employment.  Now I have time and want to trans back PRes as there is a local unit who needs me even though I am dropping a rank.  The process from VFS, TOS equivalencies from DAT to offer has been 4-5 months.  After that they decide....well you need to get a med before you can even accept the offer, so we better req your Med docs and THEN, sched you for a med.  I seem to remember the importance of "concurrent activity" being drummeed into my little head when I was learning BP...why do we not save time and do a bit of this when we can.  ie while waiting for  trg equivalencies AFTER VFS has confirmed your rank and qualification....why not get the med docs and med under way so that 2-3 months can be shaved off the process.
My obsn is that we should not make fun of the ppl on this site who are getting frustrated about the bureaucracy...we should use ppl like that to help fix it.  Many of the ppl who get frustrated are in the private sectorand have been using Continuous Improvement programmes to reduce the sort of thing we are complaining about here.  The fact is that there is a lot of inefficiency and redundancy that could be reduced in the CF/DND world and we should  be seriously looking at business approaches to speed up the process of maximizing the number of trained troops at the end of the day.
The irony is that these modern business programmes actually started out of the military when officers went from the military to business after WW2.


----------



## mysteriousmind

Today was my POS interview..for a trade change I resquested...and welll It has been 344 days since I resquested it..and today december 20, My unit is closed for the holiday period..so I wont get a answer untl januray. Process have not chance in 8 years.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

> How Long Has It Taken You?


Two weeks from handing in my application to being sworn in. 

Well, my medical, PT test and CFAT were completed with an application I made to the Regs a year before.

To all those who are waiting, hang in there & good luck!


----------



## Wynne

From the time I handed in my application until I was sworn in was 7 months.  Until I started BMQ 9 months.


----------



## uzi

I finish my interview and medic check up about a month before. Sounds like they are keeping transfering my medic files between HQ and here. I am a little worried now. I keep thinking I may blow sth in interview, just maybe............ I consider army could be my chance(maybe the last) for me to change myself and be a real part of this country. If i can't............ i still appreciate them a lot. They give me a chance( I was even a reservist before), it's my own problems to ................ But I am really tired to work in warehouse after school now, should I try foreign legion?


----------



## kincanucks

Another fascinating piece of written tripe.


----------



## Sig_Des

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Another fascinating piece of written tripe.



fascinating like a train wreck...


----------



## derael

uzi said:
			
		

> But I am really tired to work in warehouse after school now, should I try foreign legion?



No, you shouldn't.


----------



## rosco

I Submitted my application Sept 03. 
DOE - Armour
It took almost three years to clear my security check due to the fact I worked in Asia after university.
I finished my interview and medical in December 06.
My file is now in Ottawa and I'm waiting for an offer.

Advice to fellow recruits who have traveled "Be prepaired to wait"
                                                              "Be prepaired to wait some more" ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind

rossco said:
			
		

> Advice to fellow recruits who have traveled "Be prepaired to wait"
> "Be prepaired to wait some more" ;D




Amen...Hurry to wait... and wait...and then wait again

 :nana:


----------



## officer.phil

Well I'm 16, no criminal/financial history. Was born in Canada.....I have no idea why they are taking so long with my application. Is it because of my medical allergies?! Geez, the people in Ottawa need to get moving!


----------



## George Wallace

officer.phil said:
			
		

> Well I'm 16,



Did you stop to figure that this may be your problem?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Well, for my CT here's the story.  Keep in mind, I am doing a Component Transfer with a Occupational Transfer (currently 011, going 226) and they had to do a PLAR to assess what trng bypass's I would get after 17 years in, 3 years of college including a post-graduate.  The OT adds a few steps, and adding steps includes stretching the timeline as the file has to hit more desks than a straight CT.

- walked into CFRC to start CT/OT 02 May 06;
- CFAT, interview, medical 07 June 06;
- PLAR completed 14 Aug 06 (granted BMQ  :blotto: bypass, as well as POET and the 226 QL3 courses, granted MOC qualified ATIS Tech);
- medical cleared October 06;
- selected by board 08 Nov 06; and
- Career Manager confirmed posting (to Halifax) 12 Jan 07.

Now, last step?  Getting the actual offer.   ;D

For those waiting, keep your stick on the ice.  The CF is stretched pretty thin across the board, including the folks at CFRG.


----------



## Sig_Des

officer.phil said:
			
		

> I have no idea why they are taking so long with my application. Is it because of my medical allergies?! Geez, the people in Ottawa need to get moving!



Medical allergies can play a part of it...The forms need to be checked by an MO.

And as far as the people in Ottawa moving...yes, you're right. They should shove aside the hundreds of applications they have, and get to yours, because you are the first person to have to wait for your application to go through, and they are only sitting around drinking coffee and talking about last nights game.

Here's a piece of advice, for anything in the military, and particularly the Sigs world... Be patient...You've just had your first experience with what we call the "Hurry up and wait" concept.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

officer.phil said:
			
		

> Well I'm 16, no criminal/financial history. Was born in Canada.....I have no idea why they are taking so long with my application. Is it because of my medical allergies?! Geez, the people in Ottawa need to get moving!



You are 16, and your profile says you are a Reserve Sig Op.  You are saying your application is not done yet but you are in the Reserves??

Something is missing here...ok, to quote the Bible here...aka CF Recruiting website...

Basic Eligibility Requirements      


To be eligible for consideration for the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following minimal conditions: 

be a Canadian citizen; 
Citizens of another country who have landed immigrant (Permanent Resident) status in Canada may also be considered for enrolment when the CF has need of their skill, when the position cannot be filled by a Canadian citizen, and if the national interest would not be prejudiced. However, only under exceptional circumstances will authority be granted to enrol a citizen of another country. 


be 17 years of age (with parental/guardian consent) or older; 
junior level Military College applicants must be 16 years of age; 
you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age; 

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?bhcp=1

So maybe you will clarify this because there is 2 of us not sure what you are talking about at this point in time...

Are you Reserve's now?  If so...how did you do...your BMQ...SQ...and Sig Op courses in the Reserves all in one year, providing your birthday was early in Jan of 2006, so you could actually be sworn in at the age of 16...complete 3 courses in less than 12 months (I have been in the Reserves for 17 years and, while it has happened, it IS rare).

Are you doing a CT to Reg Frce?

Or are you smoking rope?


----------



## niner domestic

Mud: His signature block gives a quasi time line...

Recruiting Center: Toronto (North York)
Component: Primary Reserve
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Signal Operator
Application Date: November 14, 2006
First Contact: November 16, 2006
CFAT - Medical - Interview: November 27, 2006
Position Offered: Pending...
BMQ: Pending...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Oh.  I didn't see that.  I was busy reading his profile where his MOC is listed at R215 Sig Op, and then trying to figure out why someone going NCM-side of the house would call themselves Officer.Phil.

 ???


----------



## xo31@711ret

And as far as the people in Ottawa moving...yes, you're right. They should shove aside the hundreds of applications they have, and get to yours, because you are the first person to have to wait for your application to go through, and they are only sitting around drinking coffee and talking about last nights game.

From  a retired (x 5months) medic sgt who finished with his time doing +4 years at a recruiting center & who knew the folks at Ottawa / medical recruiting: THANK YOU SIG_DES!...saves me time replying as per numerous previous posts in the past.


----------



## mysteriousmind

Let me laught...its been 378 days since I applied for transfer...relaxe waiting is a virtue.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

1 and a half year.
  now they are looking at my medical in ottawa. My medical was sent on Dec.the 18th. how long would I need to wait ?


----------



## mysteriousmind

Homer_Simpson said:
			
		

> 1 and a half year.
> now they are looking at my medical in ottawa. My medical was sent on Dec.the 18th. how long would I need to wait ?



378 days and counting...


----------



## AMcLeod

So far, 2and a half months. they told me to call back next week as they are looking into my references

i think that they are startting to know its me when they pick up the phone ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind

AMcLoed..

Actually at my unit im transfering....when Im calling to the recruitment...I dont even have to identified myself...they know its me.... I find it funny.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> AMcLoed..
> 
> Actually at my unit im transfering....when Im calling to the recruitment...I dont even have to identified myself...they know its me.... I find it funny.



don't call them too much, one Mcpl got really mad cuz i called every week .


----------



## mysteriousmind

It proves one thing...
that you are motivated and that you are showing interest.


I dont think its bad..i usally call once a week...except if there is some new info that needs to be discussed.


----------



## officer.phil

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> You are 16, and your profile says you are a Reserve Sig Op.  You are saying your application is not done yet but you are in the Reserves??
> 
> Something is missing here...ok, to quote the Bible here...aka CF Recruiting website...
> 
> Basic Eligibility Requirements
> 
> 
> To be eligible for consideration for the Canadian Forces, you must meet the following minimal conditions:
> 
> be a Canadian citizen;
> Citizens of another country who have landed immigrant (Permanent Resident) status in Canada may also be considered for enrolment when the CF has need of their skill, when the position cannot be filled by a Canadian citizen, and if the national interest would not be prejudiced. However, only under exceptional circumstances will authority be granted to enrol a citizen of another country.
> 
> 
> be 17 years of age (with parental/guardian consent) or older;
> junior level Military College applicants must be 16 years of age;
> you may be enrolled in the Reserves providing you are 16 years of age;
> 
> http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?bhcp=1
> 
> So maybe you will clarify this because there is 2 of us not sure what you are talking about at this point in time...
> 
> Are you Reserve's now?  If so...how did you do...your BMQ...SQ...and Sig Op courses in the Reserves all in one year, providing your birthday was early in Jan of 2006, so you could actually be sworn in at the age of 16...complete 3 courses in less than 12 months (I have been in the Reserves for 17 years and, while it has happened, it IS rare).
> 
> Are you doing a CT to Reg Frce?
> 
> Or are you smoking rope?



I just put that there because that is what I'm getting into. Not because I've even been enrolled or have done training of any sort. Still waiting for replies from Ottawa.


----------



## blacktriangle

I applied in May 2006, and all my testing was passed during Summer 2006. 

It seems like just yesterday that I decided to join up, and after 2 years of preparing, It's finally happening for me. My BMQ course is slated to start next month.


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

Smith2-0 said:
			
		

> I applied in May 2006, and all my testing was passed during Summer 2006.
> 
> It seems like just yesterday that I decided to join up, and after 2 years of preparing, It's finally happening for me. My BMQ course is slated to start next month.



I applied in may 2005,  still not in,


----------



## Sig_Des

Homer_Simpson said:
			
		

> I applied in may 2005,  still not in, this is unfair.



Good God people...this isn't about fairness, and isn't a contest. The "I applied before you argument" just doesn't stand up.

There are different circumstances. That's for individuals, and trades. Some reserve units have more positions that they can recruit people for, others have less.

Then, maybe both of you applied at the same time...Maybe one of you had ALL the paperwork ready, and there were no problems with the medical. Maybe another had to get something checked.

Maybe one of you applied at a unit with a full-time recruiter, and maybe the other at a unit that has a recruiter on some evenings and weekends.

This isn't bloody Peewee hockey with an "everyone can play if they show up" attitude. This is the Canadian Forces. It's a privilege to serve, and if you want to, you will be patient and will do what you can to help your application, by making sure everything is ready for the recruiters when they need it.


----------



## Meridian

Homer_Simpson said:
			
		

> I applied in may 2005,  still not in, this is unfair.



What is unfair. There are as many reasons as applicants as to why your app would be delayed, as compared to someone else who enrolls within a month...

CFRC Montreal told me yesterday that the process should take a month for me, and thats including the VFS-type stuff.  Apparently Microfiche has sped things up some


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

it it because i live in west coast and they have send things to  ottawa  ?  cuz the regiment  recriuting officer told me it could take months just to send my file back.


----------



## mysteriousmind

mine like I said take to much ******* long...but its part of the game, we are different individual, with different background...either...professional, medial, family etc... they cannot be all easy and fast...as the administration is HUGE.

Am I happy with it? not...but who am i to cry about? 


I have a silly question homer... how can you have applie in 2005 if you are 17? I have check out your profile before and it said that you were 16, now you are 17...ok it was your birthday...but I make quick math...2007-2005 = 2 years... if you just turned 17 minus 2 yeas = 15 years old.

How were you allowed to apply???  



> Name:  Homer_Simpson
> Rank:  Cadet private
> Unit:  72nd Seaforth Highlanders of Canda
> MOC:
> Mil Exp:  none in canada.
> 
> Gender:  Male
> Age: 17


----------



## Sig_Des

Homer_Simpson said:
			
		

> it it because i live in west coast and they have send things to  ottawa  ?  cuz the regiment  recriuting officer told me it could take months just to send my file back.



They aren't running your file between the west-coast and Ottawa using the Pony Express....

It depends on how many files there are before yours. They can't review each file they get as soon as they get them. Then, they have to check if there are any discrepencies in your file.

Hurry up and wait...Check in with your recruiter once in a while (NOT EVERYDAY), and see if there is anything they need from you. Have you moved recently? Did they update the address, did you give an old cell phone # as your contact? Little things like that can help.


----------



## 762gunner

How about 14 years and at least 6 complete sets of files?  Didn't anyone tell dumbass clerks (as opposed to intelligent ones, which is the vast majority) that when the Recruiting Centre needs something or calls, to TELL the transferring member in question?  No one said for a reservist NEVER to take any Op taskings or Class B positions while waiting for a transfer.
     Yeah yeah, I sound bitter.  I'm 14 years behind the ball but stuck with it as being in uniform has always been a dream for me.  I'm living it now, but it was a long hard road.
     In short, when it comes to recruiting or transferring, trust no one.

     Cheers.


----------



## officer.phil

It'll probably take me the longest time. Never. Was rejected at the medical for an allergy, oh well....I'd rather be accepted at the very least no matter how long I have to wait. I'm just another one of those disappointed individuals who lost their chance at serving because of an allergy.


----------



## niner domestic

Phil: So you couldn't get into to the CF because of a pre-exisiting medical condition, do you think you are the first and only kid to face the disappointing news?  What are you going to do about it? Sit on a computer on whine about your allergy and blame the CF for not seeing things your way or will you take it as a sign that there is something else that is expected of you in life to come? You want to serve your country? Fine, do it.  Go to university, study to become a doctor, lawyer, teacher or physicist.  Be the person the finds the cure for cancer or Autoimmune diseases like allergies or the person that becomes the next leader of the country or the teacher that teaches that one kid how to do math who then becomes the next Albert Einstein.  Go get a degree in Political Science and join Foreign Affairs.  Go study naval architecture or engineering and build the next fleet of warships or APCs.   Study agriculture and assist in the production of Canada's food supply.  Study forestry and manage our vast forests and huge lumber industry, study geophysics and find new sources of oil or discover a new type of fuel.  Be a customs officer, and protect our borders, join a police force and serve your community by protecting it.  It's your choice and serving ones country is sometimes more than the obvious and only as limited as you decide it to should be.


----------



## xo31@711ret

niner_domestic: amen; +1; thumbs up;  

-gerry


----------



## aesop081

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Phil: So you couldn't get into to the CF because of a pre-exisiting medical condition, do you think you are the first and only kid to face the disappointing news?  What are you going to do about it? Sit on a computer on whine about your allergy and blame the CF for not seeing things your way or will you take it as a sign that there is something else that is expected of you in life to come? You want to serve your country? Fine, do it.  Go to university, study to become a doctor, lawyer, teacher or physicist.  Be the person the finds the cure for cancer or Autoimmune diseases like allergies or the person that becomes the next leader of the country or the teacher that teaches that one kid how to do math who then becomes the next Albert Einstein.  Go get a degree in Political Science and join Foreign Affairs.  Go study naval architecture or engineering and build the next fleet of warships or APCs.   Study agriculture and assist in the production of Canada's food supply.  Study forestry and manage our vast forests and huge lumber industry, study geophysics and find new sources of oil or discover a new type of fuel.  Be a customs officer, and protect our borders, join a police force and serve your community by protecting it.  It's your choice and serving ones country is sometimes more than the obvious and only as limited as you decide it to should be.



wow thats good......

i was going to put  :crybaby:


----------



## mysteriousmind

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Phil: So you couldn't get into to the CF because of a pre-exisiting medical condition, do you think you are the first and only kid to face the disappointing news?  What are you going to do about it? Sit on a computer on whine about your allergy and blame the CF for not seeing things your way or will you take it as a sign that there is something else that is expected of you in life to come? You want to serve your country? Fine, do it.  Go to university, study to become a doctor, lawyer, teacher or physicist.  Be the person the finds the cure for cancer or Autoimmune diseases like allergies or the person that becomes the next leader of the country or the teacher that teaches that one kid how to do math who then becomes the next Albert Einstein.  Go get a degree in Political Science and join Foreign Affairs.  Go study naval architecture or engineering and build the next fleet of warships or APCs.   Study agriculture and assist in the production of Canada's food supply.  Study forestry and manage our vast forests and huge lumber industry, study geophysics and find new sources of oil or discover a new type of fuel.  Be a customs officer, and protect our borders, join a police force and serve your community by protecting it.  It's your choice and serving ones country is sometimes more than the obvious and only as limited as you decide it to should be.



Nicely said!!!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Well my offer finally came thru.  Posted to CFB Halifax (not sure exactly where, no Pos # on the offer msg).

So, I will be Cpl Bloggins again.  Hmmm.  Haven't been a Cpl since June 1994.  But...it comes with a pay raise so....its all good.

226, Cpl IPC 4.  

Applied in May 06.  TOS date is...early March.  As they transferred my file from Hfx to Montreal, things are changing quickly.

Stick it out to those who are waiting.  Its worth it in the end.


----------



## mysteriousmind

Mud recce Man 

Congratz  happy gor ya.

for my self...it has been 385 days now...

Was supposed to be ok for next week...but they forgot...a document signed by the brigade...so as time flow..I loose hope to be on it...and then...ill have to wait a much longer period cause I cannot do my bmq next summer due to my civie job..so..My moral is sinking fast.

But enough whining...I happy for you hope you have the time of your life.


----------



## Sig_Des

Hey Mud, congrats, man!

Welcome to the C&E world!


----------



## navymich

MRM, congrats!  Time paid off finally for you I see.  Welcome to the land of ILQ-qualified-Cpl.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Congrats MRM! The time to get off you're but has finally arrived   Kidding


----------



## [RAMMSTEIN]

I finally got my call after 1 1/2 years of waiting,     I would like to thank every one for their support and encouragemant during these hard times.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

TKs all.

Ya it paid off.  Got my dates yesterday...release from Pres 08 Feb (2 weeks) and Reg Frce 09 Feb.  

RFD CFB Halifax 12 Mar.  

Does anyone know where in Montreal/Ottawa I can get a blue Parkhurt (spelling?) beret with the cloth band?  I was planning on gettin' one from the CANEX in Gagetown on the way thru but...I will be needin' one sooner than that.  Go figure, CANEX is Shearwater doesn't have them....but an Army base does.   :rofl:

 ;D


----------



## navymich

Mud, I was told that you can get them at the museum in Kingston.


----------



## Sig_Des

airmich said:
			
		

> Mud, I was told that you can get them at the museum in Kingston.



http://www.c-and-e-museum.org/MercuryShop/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=20&cat=Service+Dress

They do have them at the kit shop of the Museum.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

(best Mr Burns voice)

Excellent.

Looks like I am off to Kingston then


----------



## rosco

Good things do sometimes come to those who wait.

It may have taken three and a half years but...
... I got the call on Friday and my offer finaly came through. ;D


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT

It's been just over 10 months for me, but my pre-assessment is finally complete and I'm ready for enrollment. I'm joining the South Alberta Light Horse Armoured Reserve Unit. w00t!


----------



## P-PLATOON

A LITTLE OVER 2 MONTHS HERE. HANDED PAPERS IN ON 08NOV07 AND WAS SWORN IN ON 11JAN07.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

P-PLATOON said:
			
		

> A LITTLE OVER 2 MONTHS HERE. HANDED PAPERS IN ON *08NOV07* AND WAS SWORN IN ON 11JAN07.


----------



## Robbie

This is about my girl.

She is a MCpl in the reserves as a medic.  *Over a year ago * she put in her paper work to go regs as a nursing officer.  She is in the 2yr Nursing BScN program at UofT and doing quite well.  You would think the CF would be jumping all over this.

In the past year they have lost her paper work twice and found it once  ??? 

They give her call backs and leave a message and say they will call back and never do.  When she calls they can't remember why they called.

I plan on going regs myself after TF3 08 but I hope it goes easier for me.

Anyone else going nursing officer having this problem?


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT

Yea sometimes it seems the guys up there don't know what theyre doing...I know of alot of ppl that should've been in alot sooner....


----------



## P-PLATOON

NOV06....tks Nfld Sapper


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Np, but please stop using caps!!


----------



## K Wallace

Exactly 32 days for me. From "Handing" in my application papers (Applied Online) to the start of my BMQ course!

Regular Force, Armoured Soldier (Crewman). Did exceptionally well on the CFAT, Interview went great and Medical was spotless requiring no notes from personal doctors.

Happened VERY quick, but I'm really excited and happy that my Career with the CF is beginning.


----------



## R933ex

From the time I re-applied to get into the Reserves untill the time I was sworn in at 440 sqn was ***Drum Roll Please***32 months! During this time I passed 3 PT tests, 2 yes 2 full medicals and 2 full sets of testing, and the reasons my file was lost twice> Stuff happens, having said that I am currently waiting to go to another federal dept <As a civy> and so far it has taken 9 months from application to where I am today waiting for an offer.  Its all part of life I guess. If you want it you will wait!


----------



## herseyjh

Wow, that is a record.  I know I have vented my frustration over my long wait but I don't feel to bad now.  I feel sorry for you and I hope things get sorted out soon.  I am at the CFAT stage of my process right now.  They have to look up my old scores so god knows how long that will take.  I would rather just redo the test to get it out of the way and keep things moving.


----------



## R933ex

It was kinda silly, but again I started that ball rolling in 1997 (Past tenths) and got re enrolled in 2000 and released in 2005 to the sup list, not releasing to the sup list is apparently the cause of many of the problems. Oh Well. And as mentioned moving to this new job in the civy world is challenging, but after waiting nearly 3 years for my last job, one that I actually loved, I am guessing that this new job will be worth the wait!


----------



## herseyjh

That is the same issue I am having.  The sup list was suppose to be a way - I thought - that the military would be able to hold on to my file so I could get back in at a future date.  I released and went on the list when I moved to take a job and the town had no local units to transfer to.  Now, I know people who released completely, for similar reasons, and presto their file seems to fly through the process.  If I could do it all over again I would have released and just reapplied.  Of course now that things are almost complete I feel much better about the whole thing and if all goes well I should be loading on to a course this summer.  I hope so anyway as I have made a few hard choices to keep my summer relatively free of other obligations.  It would suck to end up not getting course loaded as I would have to quickly come up with a plan B.   The idea of a summer off, sitting about drinking beer and relaxing appeals to me but in reality I think I would go stir crazy.


----------



## xo31@711ret

The sup list was suppose to be a way...Supp list  : BS...I released last Aug, got a call from local unit if I was interested in some class A. Given a number to call in Ottawa; was told I needed an up-todate-medical. Informed the Ottawa based person that I had a complete release medical end June last year(so good to go). Was also told that my qualifications needed to be verified to ensure still good / up to date (WTF!? released less than 6 months ago). Was told I needed an express test done beforehand (no problem, local reserve unit willing to add me to accommodate, don't anticipate a problem with it). Why though, as there are no pt tests requirements now for the average Joe Blow off the street applying to join the military....I'll do my part, Ottawa (hopefully) will do its part...won't lose too much sleep over it


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT

yea WTF is up with the PT test being dropped? isn't that going to waste time when they bring too many ppl to BMQ that will just fail right off the bat?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

CaNaDiAn_GhOsT said:
			
		

> yea WTF is up with the PT test being dropped? isn't that going to waste time when they bring too many ppl to BMQ that will just fail right off the bat?



No.  The PT was not dropped.  Once you get here...read the link below...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57242.0.html


----------



## CaNaDiAn_GhOsT

How does that work for us reservists? 'Cuz i heard my BMQ is only 4 weeks long.... not that i'm not fit or anything ;D


----------



## aesop081

Alright, i hate to lock nother one tonight ( i realy dont want to be "that guy") but this one has outlived its usefulness.

Specific questions can get a new thread if apropriate.  As far as the original topic is concerned, i think most people can get a good idea from whats already posted  as to how long the process takes.

army.ca staff


----------



## phionex

How long does it take usually before someone is merit listed and offer of enrollment is sent. I have applyed as a SigOp passed all my teests and interview and was demed Medically Fit on April 14th. I was told today that I have still not been merit listed. Just wondering how long it takes usually beacuse I was told im supposed to be coursed for June but have heard its filling up fast.


----------



## George Wallace

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html


----------



## infantryman111

i was just woundering  how long befor you go for your CFAT , medical  and intervew  after you have sent in your application? Also how long befor you go for your BMQ after the application process is over?


----------



## mariomike

infantryman111 said:
			
		

> i was just woundering  how long befor you go for your CFAT , medical  and intervew  after you have sent in your application? Also how long befor you go for your BMQ after the application process is over?



This will give you some examples,
Topic: "Application Process Samples":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0


----------



## jklaus

I applied for infantry and combat engineer last April, finished apt, medical, interview all by early may and am still waiting to get a call to be sworn in and start BMQ, hopefully this year is my year. Best of luck to ya


----------



## infantryman111

really that's a long time,  I hope I dont wait a year for my BMQ 


thanks for your post


----------



## PMedMoe

You may or may not.  Get used to it.


----------



## Wilamanjaro

Wrote CFAT and did medical and interview 2 weeks after application, merit listed one month later. Been waiting 14 months. Hopefully April 2012 is my month. Good luck to us all.


----------



## SentryMAn

I you do not want to "wait" and "be patient", the military may not be the place for you.

There will always be waiting in the Canadian forces.  Waiting to get in, waiting to go to BMQ, Waiting to get posted, Waiting to get course loaded, waiting, waiting, waiting.

The terminology you will get used to and should is "Hurry up and Wait"

Expect it to take 1-2 years to head off on BMQ, be pleased if it all happens under a year.


----------



## Wilamanjaro

Seconded. 

"Hurry up and wait" is the best motto you will learn this year.

Don't live life around being selected. Live your life as you have been, perform dance when and if selected.


----------



## estoguy

I didn't submit my application last year until July.  I wrote my CFAT about 2-3 weeks after that.  Then they were doing some of the background checks, and then had to provide some more information on some financial matters.  That slowed up my processing, and I didn't get an opportunity to do the medical or interview last year.  Waiting for the new fiscal year to start now.  Hopefully, I won't need to re-write the CFAT again.

And to echo the earlier replies, get used to hurrying up and waiting.  It may be frustrating as hell, but getting all upset about it won't make it easier or happen faster.  They'll get to you when they get to you.  Just chill and know that when they want you, you'll know.

Best of luck!


----------



## The_Falcon

You write the CFAT once and its good forever.  Only exception is if you decide to  apply for a new trade and your scores don't meet the minimum required for the new trade you want.  Doesn't matter if you are still an applicant or currently serving.  Everything else in the applicant stage is only good for 1 year.


----------



## Deelo

infantryman111 said:
			
		

> really that's a long time,  I hope I dont wait a year for my BMQ



The best thing about waiting is that it gives an opportunity for improvement. Take it.


----------



## StevePoole

i went and talked to my recruiter about half a month ago and he said i couldnt even apply until the trades opened up... so he said to contact him in april. i was just wondering do the people that have been waiting for a year all ready get looked at first before i can even get my application and testing etc done?


----------



## Deelo

StevePoole said:
			
		

> i went and talked to my recruiter about half a month ago and he said i couldnt even apply until the trades opened up... so he said to contact him in april. i was just wondering do the people that have been waiting for a year all ready get looked at first before i can even get my application and testing etc done?



Sort of. People like myself and jklaus that have completed the CFAT, medical, and interview are put on a merit list for each trade we have chosen and for which we have been deemed worthy of consideration.  

Once the trade opens, you'll start the process of completing the things I just mentioned. More than likely a selection will be done for the trades based on those that are on the merit list, and it will be done smack dab in the middle of your processing. Since you will not have completed all facets of the process when selection takes place, you will not be considered. 

This being said, you can still start the process, and if the planets align and you manage to complete the CFAT, medical and interview PRIOR to selection (however unlikely that may be), you'd be eligible. This is my understanding of what is to come for you, and I hope some of the more experienced members can confirm or add to my comment.


----------



## StevePoole

ok i see thanks, im applying for infantry but that trade hasnt been open for awhile right? does that mean that everyone applying this fiscal year for infantry have the same chance?


----------



## mmmjon

StevePoole said:
			
		

> ok i see thanks, im applying for infantry but that trade hasnt been open for awhile right? does that mean that everyone applying this fiscal year for infantry have the same chance?



No. Your "chances" depend on what you have to offer to the CF. Your life experiences, your education, your score on the CFAT and more. Increase your chances by furthering your education, playing sports, volunteering, working, working out and simply bettering yourself as a person.


----------



## Nyxis

How long after your interview did you guys get the call to swear in?

Great information BUT I'm just asking how long after you guys got the call.

Not how long it normally takes or how long it could take.

I did not ask how long it takes, I asked how long till anyone who wanted to answer got the call.

Not trying to sound cranky so please don't take it that way.

Thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------



## Nyxis

I did see that and I know it's a whole bunch of it depends on this and that. 

I'm just wondering how long others have waited


----------



## PMedMoe

Application Process Samples


----------



## mmmjon

People have been offered jobs right after the interview, others have been waiting for years. 

Use the search function. There are a bunch of threads about this. Check out the Application Process Samples thread that PMedMoe just posted.


----------



## Dan_7698

did my interview in July 2011 got my call in december 2011


----------



## Jarnhamar

Got offered a job on the spot.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer

a little over a year and a half later. depends on what you applied for and such


----------



## Joshua1

I was just wondering the process. I have finally finished the process with all the testing, also had my interview and security clearance was completed as well. As of April of 2012 i have been merit listed. Is it usually a long wait after you have been merit listed. My CFRC Halifax.


----------



## PMedMoe

Check here:  TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________ 

and here:  Application Process Samples

The time varies depending on many factors.


----------



## Nyxis

Here is what I found out.

After the interview they do a 5 year back ground check and it takes about a week to come back.

They also merit you which takes some time.

I did my interview 4 April and got the call 7 May to start 14 May.  Yeah!!!!


----------



## JoeDos

So  I submitted my application around May this year, they got in contact with me around Mid June and setup an appointment to meet with a recruiter down at a recruitment center that was closer to me. I met with the recruiter to go over some paper work and to give my signature that I understand what I am doing etc. In early September I got a call asking to schedule my CFAT>Medical>PT (I was applying for reserves at this time, changed to Reg Force recently) and these were scheduled for Late October, unfortunately I couldn't make it so just recently I got back into contact with the Recruitment center letting them know that I still am interested and they booked me for the CFAT for this Thursday unfortunately my License expired so they told me just to contact them back when I get my new Picture ID in the mail. Anyways to get on with the original question, how long am I looking into getting to BMQ? I know there are some steps that I still have to go through Like the CFAT, Medical, Interview, Swearing in etc. And from what I heard is the timing with those vary.... I was originally supposed to be ready to go for the January BMQ (But that was reserves). For Regular force am I looking at the same sort of time line, or is BMQ yearly?


----------



## Occam

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html


----------



## KyleAM

Every application is different so stages take no time at all while other seem to take forever personally I'm waiting on my security check which I have been told could take 3 months to process and another month to process my medical results. So right now it's best t hurry up and wait.


----------



## marinemech

the military runs on a system commonly called ...please wait processing... , the early phases of my file, up to the CFAT was less than 75days, then it basically moved at its own place for a few months, only finally got to do my interview in October, 15 months after i applied, don't worry they will dust off your file in due time


----------



## Hattie56

marinemech said:
			
		

> the military runs on a system commonly called ...please wait processing... , the early phases of my file, up to the CFAT was less than 75days, then it basically moved at its own place for a few months, only finally got to do my interview in October, 15 months after i applied, don't worry they will dust off your file in due time



I've applied over a year ago, then I had my CFAT, interview and medical all the same day (october 10) was merit listed in a month. So it took some time just to get to testing. Others are fortunate and sometimes it moves faster.


----------



## mrjasonc

Timing varies. Its all about whether or not your occupation is open or in priority status. If you applied for a priority occupation certain steps may take less time. At the end of the day you merit against other applicants NATION WIDE. So some occupations have very few openings and others like Avs tech have over 100 openings (115 in October). So to fully answer your question and only assuming considering where your at in your process. A realistic time frame is 6 months to a year to get to BMQ from where you are at. Again depending on the openings for your trade there are, etc ....... After CFAT they will do your security clearance which can take 2 weeks to 3 months alone. The Interview, medical which again depending could up to another 2-3 months and once everything comes back assuming your credit is good and no hiccups their you would be merit listed ..... I think I have most of that about right. Search the Applications Samples thread and personal stories. You will see a ton of timing samples to help clarify the answer in which you seek.


----------



## JoeDos

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Timing varies. Its all about whether or not your occupation is open or in priority status. If you applied for a priority occupation certain steps may take less time. At the end of the day you merit against other applicants NATION WIDE. So some occupations have very few openings and others like Avs tech have over 100 openings (115 in October). So to fully answer your question and only assuming considering where your at in your process. A realistic time frame is 6 months to a year to get to BMQ from where you are at. Again depending on the openings for your trade there are, etc ....... After CFAT they will do your security clearance which can take 2 weeks to 3 months alone. The Interview, medical which again depending could up to another 2-3 months and once everything comes back assuming your credit is good and no hiccups their you would be merit listed ..... I think I have most of that about right. Search the Applications Samples thread and personal stories. You will see a ton of timing samples to help clarify the answer in which you seek.



Thanks for the replies, I had signed up for Combat Engineer, ACISS, and EDT. Unfortunately I cannot do the CFAT, or anything else after the CFAT until my photo ID comes in the mail. I guess all I can do is Hurry up and Wait, there was a chance that I could get the CFAT, and Medical in one day according to the recruiter. I just recently changed my application to regular forces, and I was issued a new file manager I guess but I was told when I get my ID just phone and schedule the appointment.


----------



## mrjasonc

You will learn to "hurry up and wait" a lot. "You can control only what you can control". That line is what helped me a lot in the process. Try to stay a step ahead. So when your ID comes. Think of anything else that could potentially delay you. Take that list and during your waits deal with those things so when your file manager calls you. You can just hand that info over to him.


----------



## JoeDos

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> You will learn to "hurry up and wait" a lot. "You can control only what you can control". That line is what helped me a lot in the process. Try to stay a step ahead. So when your ID comes. Think of anything else that could potentially delay you. Take that list and during your waits deal with those things so when your file manager calls you. You can just hand that info over to him.



Well I got my ID's a couple days ago, the Extension the recruiter gave me was I guess no longer working? So I just spoke to the recruiter that was working and asked him how I would go about scheduling the CFAT, he confirmed information with me and told me he will be passing my application over to the administrators and they will contact me with the date, and I was told to let them know immediately if I can make it, and if I don't my Application will be released. Now I am just playing the waiting game, I am fairly certain they probably wont get back to me until their Christmas holidays are done with. (Like the saying there is a reason for everything) This wait has given me time to upgrade my schooling, and get a little more fit.  Hopefully in a little bit of time I shall be a part of the Canadian Armed Forces!


----------



## TristynS

Hey guys, just wondering.. How long has it taken you to get a BMQ date? I don't know, I haven't even got a date for my CFAT and I applied in January. The Recruiter last time I talked to him said that I have done as much as I can at the moment to forward my application and process.. Then i got an email February 19th saying that a bookings clerk will contact me. Should I try calling again too see about a CFAT spot since it has been about a month and a half almost since I got that email?


----------



## Infantryman2b

I've been in the process since October 2012. My file was stuck in North Bay for longer then usual though. My advice is to make regular contact with them every two weeks or so. Never hurts IMO.


----------



## Username1900

I think you should try calling again or if the recruiting place is close by, physically go there to book CFAT. They ask for identification so maybe take your driver's license with you.


----------



## JoeDos

TristynS said:
			
		

> Hey guys, just wondering.. How long has it taken you to get a BMQ date? I don't know, I haven't even got a date for my CFAT and I applied in January. The Recruiter last time I talked to him said that I have done as much as I can at the moment to forward my application and process.. Then i got an email February 19th saying that a bookings clerk will contact me. Should I try calling again too see about a CFAT spot since it has been about a month and a half almost since I got that email?


I applied last year in May, I just got to do my CFAT in February I am still awaiting to be contacted for my medical/interview.


----------



## KerryBlue

I originally applied in April, finally got a CFAT in October and am now also awaiting a medical and interview..


----------



## MPHopeful13

A good rule of thumb is to call the CFRC every 2 wks, to make sure that no files are missing and that your process is moving along. With that being said, this topic has been asked numerous times before - google (site:army.ca question) is your friend. Check out this forum - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0 for some decent estimates for your trade and local CFRC, however security checks, medicals, etc. can cause the process to differ from person to person.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

If you are unsure, it is always a good idea to make a phone call/talk to someone at the CFRC for clarification.  The worst case scenario is you are told, yes your file is in order and you will be called for the next step.  But then at least you know something.


----------



## Seppala

I'm not complaining but when I called to see how everything was going (three months after my CFAT) I'm pretty much told you have to wait at least a year for processing my name or nothing was even asked....


----------



## ace1125

Seppala said:
			
		

> I'm not complaining but when I called to see how everything was going (three months after my CFAT) I'm pretty much told you have to wait at least a year for processing my name or nothing was even asked....



Well I wrote my CFAT on a Wednesday and got a call to book an interview and medical on the following Friday, so it definitely doesn't take a year.  However, after the test they did tell me to expect to wait 3-4 months before being contacted to book interview/medical.  I think it all comes down to how well you did on the tests and if the trades you applied for are hiring.  They could call you tomorrow so don't lose hope.


----------



## ohhenry5150

I applied 15 November, 2013 and I got my first call on 26 Nov, 2013. I wrote the CFAT on 8 Jan, 2014 ( I was brought in in Dec. to write the CFAT but they were having issues with the computers so it got rescheduled) Then I had my medical and interview one after another on 18 Jan, 2014. After that I figured I was done with the application process but then in June 2014 I received a letter about my outstanding debt. It took me a while to gather all of the stuff necessary for achieving "Reliability Status" and so I've only just recently handed them in (1 October, 2014), and now I'm waiting for a board to convene to decide the fate of my application.


----------



## JoeDos

I applied in April of last year I believe, I am finally getting closer to the end of my application. I have my medical on Wednesday, and I hope all things go well. And then I am just waiting to be selected, which probably wont be long.


----------



## Seppala

ace1125 said:
			
		

> Well I wrote my CFAT on a Wednesday and got a call to book an interview and medical on the following Friday, so it definitely doesn't take a year.  However, after the test they did tell me to expect to wait 3-4 months before being contacted to book interview/medical.  I think it all comes down to how well you did on the tests and if the trades you applied for are hiring.  They could call you tomorrow so don't lose hope.


Thanks man I hope you're right I wish i had asked how well I did on mine I was just excited I had passed.. lol


----------



## Spimx

Seppala said:
			
		

> I'm not complaining but when I called to see how everything was going (three months after my CFAT) I'm pretty much told you have to wait at least a year for processing my name or nothing was even asked....



I had better luck going in person and ask to see a recruiter, say you questions or changes relating to your application or they won't even ask or your name... At least that was my experience with some people st the front desk, once in a cubicle with a recruiter you can ask all kind of question.
 My file manager gave me that tip   :nod:


----------



## cbucholc

Its been a long time waiting for me, they told me they are processing it still. Almost been a year, still no test date.


----------



## KerryBlue

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Its been a long time waiting for me, they told me they are processing it still. Almost been a year, still no test date.




Yeah I would probably call someone, if its been over a year and nothing chances are something went wrong and your file was either never opened or closed without you knowing.


----------



## Vell

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Its been a long time waiting for me, they told me they are processing it still. Almost been a year, still no test date.



Well, closer to 8 months since you applied, but who is counting. At any rate, it took about 7 month for your first contact? That is the longest I have heard so far. So 7 months before you got a single call or email from a human (auto emails don't count) regarding your application? Insane! It took just over 10 month before I went in for my CFAT, but for that phase of the processing, that does not seem abnormal.


----------



## ShadyBrah

It's been about 9 months for me, from application to interview/medical. 

On a side note, I've always wondered how they pick applications before the CFAT. I mean, it only took me a week to hear from them, but some people wait months to a year before first contact...


----------



## Treemoss

Times vary on a bunch of factors varying from the trades you applied for and their availability, to your level of education and experience.

I also believe it's RC dependent.. and how you interact with the recruiters and people there. Short or tall, fat or small,  impressions are everything, and I feel that if you make a good impression and be completely respectful... itll go faster. 

Personally I got lucky in my application process. The RC where I am is by far the best I've been to, and ive been to 4. The staff there i swear, the best of the best. I honestly feel like they cared every step of the way. Never before have i been able to just shoot the poop and just talk casually with the recruiters. My mini "interview" about my cfat score was supposed to be 5 minutes because there were other people there.. but that quickly turned into almost an hour of chatting. My medical lasted 2 hours.. half of it just chatting. They were entirely friendly and professional, and I firmly believe those awesome men and women at my RC played a huge part in the speed of my application.

Anyways, I applied Valentine's day '14 and heard back 4 days later that I was picked for processing. End of April hit and I did my cfat and medical. I had to submit some additional paperwork since I'm v4. I did that literally a day after the medical and the awesome Sergeant who did my medical waited for me to fax him the docs before sending the package as a whole down the line. I then was in limbo till the end of May where a PLAR was started and didn't finish till the end of August. The day it finished I was scheduled for an interview in early September. I completed that, had to redo my references, and get an enhanced check down... and finally got merit listed October 2nd. Not bad for 7 and a half months.


Tl;dr: be respectful, friendly, and patient with your recruiters. Theyre doing everything they can for you, but dont be afraid to call every now and then the check up on things.


----------



## cbucholc

Vell said:
			
		

> Well, closer to 8 months since you applied, but who is counting. At any rate, it took about 7 month for your first contact? That is the longest I have heard so far. So 7 months before you got a single call or email from a human (auto emails don't count) regarding your application? Insane! It took just over 10 month before I went in for my CFAT, but for that phase of the processing, that does not seem abnormal.


Yea well I got my first Cintact last month so I'm still waiting for my interview I email them once in awhile but they never respond so here I am just collecting more certification on some things and just keep exercising just to better my chances when the time comes .....might take up french, at this rate I should be fluent before basic lol


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Yea well I got my first Cintact last month so I'm still waiting for my interview I email them once in awhile but they never respond so here I am just collecting more certification on some things and just keep exercising just to better my chances when the time comes .....might take up french, at this rate I should be fluent before basic lol



Wow, very unlucky on your RC. You should go in once or twice a week instead of sending emails that won't be replied to or maybe phone instead. Who knows maybe it could speed up your application process. I sent in an email for an appointment 3 days after applying and got a phone call 6 days after applying. Good luck on the process!


----------



## lapinpunki

well I applied on July 22nd, and my CFAT, medic and interview are all done. (took exactly 3 months) they told me the next selection is November 3rd, and that if my security check is good, there is a possibility that I get an offer October 4th or 5ft. If I don't, the next selection is in January. It all depends on how you score in the CFAT and how in demand your trade is. So if all goes well and I get an offer in November, I would be in st-jean in 1 month approximately and my process would have taken about 4 months total.


----------



## Sarah_H

I submitted my application mid-march of this yr, was contacted a few days later. Cfat was done in April, then interview in August and medical in late September. After the medical everything moved really fast. I don't even know when I was merit listed because just days after Thanksgiving I got my offer and I'm flying out to St Jean this Saturday!


----------



## KerryBlue

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Yea well I got my first Cintact last month so I'm still waiting for my interview I email them once in awhile but they never respond so here I am just collecting more certification on some things and just keep exercising just to better my chances when the time comes .....might take up french, at this rate I should be fluent before basic lol




What kind of contact have you received from them? I would suggest going into your RC and talking to someone.


----------



## Flatliner

Like many others, my timeframe is a bit all over the place. Some portions have been completed very quickly and others have taken quite a bit of time. My initial application was August 2013, I got the email to send in copies of my birth certificate/transcripts/etc which I did. I never heard back after that and then my online login stopped working, it just said my access was disabled and to call x number (which was the number to the Kingston Recruiting Centre). I tried calling several times and left messages but not a word back.

Finally I gave up as my life was still changing and work was evolving fairly drastically. Then I ended up moving back east this year and quit my job, walked straight in to the recruiting centre where I live now and said that I wanted to talk entry plans. Sat down with the Captain and explained my situation. This was early July of this year. I ended up filling out a new application on paper while I was there and he spoke with someone about getting my application reenabled.

Since then, I've completed my CFAT in September, medical and interview in October, and was told that my application is very strong and may make the cut for early November selections. Medical came back good, record check came back good as well, though there was one question mark on my credit check but I believe it was an error on Telus' part and explained to the recruiter what the situation was and it was over two years ago anyway.

All in all, once the ball has started to roll it hasn't stopped. It's getting it to move at first that is a bit of a PITA.


----------



## cbucholc

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> What kind of contact have you received from them? I would suggest going into your RC and talking to someone.



I received an email from them last month telling me that I should be contacted for an interview date within the next 6 months. I've called them a few times however, they never seem to answer their phone or call back. I also work 6 days a week with my day off being Sunday so going down there is rarely an option for me. So I am just patiently waiting  I'm just thankful for even having the opportunity of an interview, no matter what the timeline.

I'm dealing with the Vancouver RC btw.


----------



## KerryBlue

cbucholc said:
			
		

> I received an email from them last month telling me that I should be contacted for an interview date within the next 6 months.



But you need to do the CFAT and TSD before they even start looking at booking you for an interview...


----------



## cbucholc

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> But you need to do the CFAT and TSD before they even start looking at booking you for an interview...


Yea I assumed so however I'm just going off the Information I received in my email.


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Yea I assumed so however I'm just going off the Information I received in my email.



If that's the case you best get phoning them right now and asking them to book an appointment for your CFAT. Your TSD and CFAT scores combined determine whether or not  they even process you for your interview or a medical. You don't want to wait 6 months for your medical just for them to find out you haven't even done your CFAT AND TSD. If you book it today it shouldn't take more than a month for those tests, that's probably the fastest portion of the process in my opinion. I'd hate to see you wait 6 months for no reason because the process is long enough as it is. Especially with half of the recruiting centers adapting to the new way of recruiting and the other half doing it the old way.


----------



## cbucholc

Moore said:
			
		

> If that's the case you best get phoning them right now and asking them to book an appointment for your CFAT. Your TSD and CFAT scores combined determine whether or not  they even process you for your interview or a medical. You don't want to wait 6 months for your medical just for them to find out you haven't even done your CFAT AND TSD. If you book it today it shouldn't take more than a month for those tests, that's probably the fastest portion of the process in my opinion. I'd hate to see you wait 6 months for no reason because the process is long enough as it is. Especially with half of the recruiting centers adapting to the new way of recruiting and the other half doing it the old way.


Thanks for the advice! Unfortunately they never answer/ return my phone calls or emails. Like I had said in a previous post, I work 6 days a week with only Sundays off so I had booked this coming Thursday off so I can go down to the Vancouver RC and talk to someone. Wish me luck haha.


----------



## Moore

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice! Unfortunately they never answer/ return my phone calls or emails. Like I had said in a previous post, I work 6 days a week with only Sundays off so I had booked this coming Thursday off so I can go down to the Vancouver RC and talk to someone. Wish me luck haha.



Good luck, the first automatic email I got 2 days after my application asked me to email the Oshawa recruiting center to book a CFAT appointment which I did right away. I got a call about 5 days later from a sergeant asking if I was available on October 16th at 08:00 hours. I'm surprised you never received the same email, must be a glitch in your file.


----------



## Treemoss

I think most combat arms occupations generally have long wait times anyways because of the sheer number of applicants, so try not to stress or think they lost or mucked up your application. When in doubt, call. If they don't pick up... and you feel the need to get an answer.. call all day long.


----------



## GiveMeYourPie

It does require some patients. I applied January 9th for infantry. They just called my references last week and am finally waiting the call to get sworn in (Pres).


----------



## cbucholc

Finally! The emailed me for my CFAT. I'm scheduled for November 16th. Guess I better brush up on my math.


----------



## Rexracer

cbucholc said:
			
		

> Finally! The emailed me for my CFAT. I'm scheduled for November 16th. Guess I better brush up on my math.



Do the practice test over and over and over!! Also relax when you go. Easier said than done I know but it helps to not be nervous and end up overthinking things


----------



## Flatliner

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Do the practice test over and over and over!! Also relax when you go. Easier said than done I know but it helps to not be nervous and end up overthinking things




Great advice. I would like to add one more thing, make sure you are fully rested going into it. Don't let something stupid like lack of sleep get in the way of your success.


----------



## Treemoss

Rexracer said:
			
		

> Do the practice test over and over and over!! Also relax when you go. Easier said than done I know but it helps to not be nervous and end up overthinking things



Best advice i can give you is brush up on your long division and problem solving skills. Math.com is great for it.


----------



## Rexracer

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Best advice i can give you is brush up on your long division and problem solving skills. Math.com is great for it.



I spent a lot of time on math.com! Great place to practice !!


----------



## cbucholc

Thanks for all the advice !


----------



## Recruit16

Hey Everyone,

 I have passed everything (CFAT, Interview, Fitness Test) and I am just waiting on the RMO to sign off on my medical, I was just wondering how long this take and what happens after? Do you have any tips to make this process faster? From what I know it was sent up just over a week ago. 

Thank you!


----------



## KerryBlue

Honestly there really isn't anything you can do. The RMO reviews your file and determines whether you are fit or not. I believe the average I was told is about 2-4 weeks for it to go to the RMO, return and be processed by your RC. Mine took about a week and a half. 

Afterwards assuming everything else on your file(CFAT, Interview, background check) is completed you should be merit listed.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

It has certainly been a while. Some folks get in fairly quickly, others don't.
I applied in August of 2013. First call on January 1st.
I wrote my CFAT and TSD February 10th then had my medical and interview a month later. After a summer spent clearing up an issue and finally being medically cleared I am now merit listed. A year and 4 months. However all good things come to those who wait. I've learned a new level to my patience. Stay frosty everybody!


----------



## ohhenry5150

Just received my offer on Monday. So for anyone wondering, it can take over a year.


----------



## JonathanSeguin

Hi, I'm Jonathan Seguin,

I've been waiting since January 30th when I applied and got the automatic email for a response but they haven't given me any. Should I call or is it normal to wait for 2 months? Thanks for any answers or response.


----------



## JonathanSeguin

Also I'm applying for the reserves in Ottawa if that helps.


----------



## JonathanSeguin

When I applied They said that I didn't need to stop by and just apply online, then in the online email it said they would contact me when the application will be processed.
So I don't know what letter I have to get and online it doesn't say anything about getting a letter?


----------



## DAA

JonathanSeguin said:
			
		

> Also I'm applying for the reserves in Ottawa if that helps.



That little bit of information definitely helps.  You will generally NOT receive a follow-up email if you are applying for Reserves.  It is your responsibility to inform the Reserve Unit which you have already been in contact with, that you have submitted your online application.  They will then continue your process from that point on.


----------



## JonathanSeguin

Thanks, i got into contact through email, first time it sent auto reply so second time I made sure the title had the open status on my application so they knew what I was messaging about.
Also for recruiter I saw a recruiter, was passed to another office since I wanted to know about multiple areas, but the area I went to didn't have any at the time so I didn't know about talking to them after wards. But thanks for the info.


----------



## jaysfan17

Well, no one can really answer that question. I'll give it a try anyway. 

Assuming you're applying for the Regular Force, it could probably take 6-12 months (I hope someone else on this forum can verify/agree with me). That is without any issue's with your application; issue's such as, medical, physical, laziness to fill out forms or my personal favourite the competence of the recruiting center.

I applied when I was 17. I'm 20 now and still trying to get in. I've hit a few roadblocks here and there and I anticipate getting in when I'm 22 to give you a rough estimate. 

If I were to give you advice: Be patient. There are many people who've had it worse than me.

Sincerely,
jaysfan17


----------



## FortYorkRifleman

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Well, no one can really answer that question. I'll give it a try anyway.
> 
> Assuming you're applying for the Regular Force, it could probably take 6-12 months (I hope someone else on this forum can verify/agree with me). That is without any issue's with your application; issue's such as, medical, physical, laziness to fill out forms or my personal favourite the competence of the recruiting center.
> 
> I applied when I was 17. I'm 20 now and still trying to get in. I've hit a few roadblocks here and there and I anticipate getting in when I'm 22 to give you a rough estimate.
> 
> If I were to give you advice: Be patient. There are many people who've had it worse than me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> jaysfan17



Five years? Thats unbelievable. I admire your determination though


----------



## George Wallace

:

We really would not have so much problems with redundant threads if only people would READ first before posting a question that has been answered thousands of times before and stickied so as to be right there, up front, for them to find:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html


----------



## Respectyouall

I have to agree with some of your statements at this point I have been told there is a 3 month wait to get med 3 clearance back to the cfrc when I know of 2 people who did there meds same day as me who already got them back within 2 weeks merit listed and job offer. Both had med problems when I have none. So confused why I am to wait 3 months and there's was immediate very strange.


----------



## brihard

Respectyouall said:
			
		

> I have to agree with some of your statements at this point I have been told there is a 3 month wait to get med 3 clearance back to the cfrc when I know of 2 people who did there meds same day as me who already got them back within 2 weeks merit listed and job offer. Both had med problems when I have none. So confused why I am to wait 3 months and there's was immediate very strange.



You know the last post on this thread was over 11 years ago, right?


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Brihard said:
			
		

> You know the last post on this thread was over 11 years ago, right?



We sure have made a lot of progress in fixing the system since then........


----------



## sidemount

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> We sure have made a lot of progress in fixing the system since then........


The sarcasm is strong with this one......[emoji1] 

Bahaha


----------



## Fluff

Haha 3 months.. I'm currently in week 16 of waiting. It takes time and it is what it is. Complaining does nothing to hurry it up, at least I would rather the problem of too much time than not enough time.

edit: a word


----------



## BlueAngels14

I'm 9 months into my application process and I understand where some of this frustration is coming from but this reminds me of (Rank) Scott's post about how "The CF does not owe anyone a job":

"You are applying against what could be hundreds, if not thousands, of people for what very well could be a very few jobs (perhaps even single digits). Just because it's the CF does not mean they HAVE to hire anyone - you must compete, just like you'd have to compete for a job anywhere."

"If you applied for a job elsewhere, would you automatically expect them to hire you? Of course not, as there are not openings for every interviewee and candidate."

"You have the right to apply, and at the same time the CF has the right to process or not to process, for their reasons. Given the current economy, political climate and culture, the CF can afford to be choosy, so why shouldn't they?"

http://navy.ca/forums/threads/103958.0.html

I too thought I was competitive among my respective industry with my experience and academic achievements until I met others. The application process may be long and grueling, it can be fast or slow, some CFRCs could be more efficient than the others, but a process is a process, there are no shortcuts. I know I personally absolutely appreciate the Sergeant who is handling my file, he's been nothing but helpful. While your credentials may be impressive and competitive, if supply is over demand then you'll be waiting. The CF won't extinct with one less applicant and insulting the two NCMs who ARE serving members in the forces definitely won't help. Be a little more humble and good luck in your application shoguny2k.


----------



## armyvern

To be sure, the recruiting process is extrememly slow, very frustrating and too damn cumbersome and understaffed at this point in time.

Amazing how the introduction of the Tech Idiot Boxes sitting on desks that were supposed to make us more effecient and make our transmission of files and paperwork "mobile" don't seem to hold a candle to 25 years ago.  Back then, one could show up at their nearest recruiting centre and apply, then be medicalled, enrolled and reporting to Cornwallis for Basic Trg a mere 12 days after that application.  I know - I was one of them and know too many these days who are fully qual'd already waiting 2 years just to see a CT occur.  SMH.


----------



## Lunacy_Fringe

Ok so...

I know my experience with the recruiting process isn't the same as most have gone through, having started last august and shipping to BMQ tomorrow, but I do have experience in hiring and recruiting for other workplaces, having done a lot of hiring and recruiting myself. The fact of the matter is that when resources among recruiters are stretched thin (as they currently are) the importance of filling numbers can sometimes take a back seat when it comes to finding competitive candidates. What I mean to say is that recruiters are likely focusing on getting the best possible candidate off to Basic Training rather than just pushing through an armload of lesser-competent candidates.

Now I don't mean to say that the candidates are incompetent or aren't by any means qualified for the job, but rather that they are probably looking at candidates with not only the appropriate qualifications and work experience, but life experience and transferrable skills as well. They will likely process your file with due time, but the thing to remember is that this is a job application process, and they don't necessarily have to hire you, even if you do meet all the criteria.

Bitching and complaining about long wait times isn't going to help your matter either. In a country of 30 million people and only a handful of recruiting centers, it can be speculated that any one recruiter has 5 or more candidates that they're overseeing at any given moment, and that's being terribly generous. If you want to help your case along at all, ask your recruiter what steps YOU can take to make handling your file much easier. They may have something you can do, they may not.

In any case, I highly suggest all these people saying things like "I'm a qualified candidate, why aren't they licking my feet to hire me" or "I have all this experience, they should send me to Basic next week" to read this thread http://army.ca/forums/threads/103957.0.html so happily entitled "The CAF doesn't owe you a job, because you aren't that special. READ THIS FIRST!!!" because A) They DON'T owe you a job; and B) You really aren't all that special.


----------



## Fluff

I think it needs to be clarified that Respectyoualls complaint wasn't about the the entire process just about the wait for medicals, and while I do agree with everything you said ThatOneRecruit it important to separate the parts of the process where the waits are affected by credentials and the parts of the process where the wait is not (as likely) influenced by credentials. The wait for medical (I would assume) is based on the stream of entry more importantly than anything else. It would make sense they are trying to get all the ROTP candidates declared fit/unfit in order to get out conditional offers for the coming year while other streams have had been pushed to the bottom of the pile, I'm sure someone like DAA could inform me if this is a smart assumption or if it is completely out to lunch. It is also important to remember that (according to what I was told at the RC) that if you have no medical issues your file will continue to be processed, but if there are medical issues that require sending extra paperwork to Ottawa then the processing is put on hold until the response comes from the medical officer.

Basically what I am trying to say is that it isn't that the recruiters are causing this wait by searching for the best candidate instead this wait is caused by just a backlog of files that will be cleared in good time. Though I will agree that bitching and complaining makes no difference in the process, just make a call every 3 to 4 weeks to see if there have been any changes. I'm sure everyone realizes there is some thing they wish they had more time to take care of before leaving for BM(O)Q whether it be hitting another workout goal or finding a renter to sub-let an apartment.

On a tangent:
It is always very interesting to think about the idea of hiring in general, having had to do hiring of students for summer work terms as well as for year long research projects, the idea of taking extra time to hire the most qualified candidate is really a double edged sword. This is because the most qualified candidate is also the most likely to get offered a different yet equal position from somewhere else but at the same time you don't know if someone is the most qualified candidate until you have interviewed all the candidates. I remember losing out on a very qualified student with loads of relevant experience because she ended up taking another job offer in the time it took to interview the other candidates. I'm sure there is no correct answer on how to address these problems in any organization, instead the answer must come from the business's morals/business plan/corporate strategy.


----------



## Stjohns

That looks it's not just my bad luck..An additional paper from my doctor was send in November 3 and I was thinking it will take 2-4 weeks...It's always a same ( your papers is still in Ottawa)...The problem is that I quit my job and it's no point to get a new one  and I don't know what to do with my apartment(my rent is ends in April) But I am volunteering for a food bank kitchen to get some cooking experience to be prepare for my future job as an Army cook..Still ,waiting is not my strong point


----------



## Mike81

You Should Not Have Quit You Job Unless You For Sure Knew You Had A Job With The Forces Yes The Wait Time Can Take Some Time To Complete, But That's The Process And Theres Nothing That Can Be Done, I am Waiting Myself To Get In As Well But I Surly Wont Quit My Job Before I Know 100% That I Have Gotten Into The Forces. That Was A Big Mistake On Your Part To Quit Your Job.


----------



## George Wallace

Mike81

Perhaps it is time that you stopped and read the Army.ca Conduct Guidelines that you agreed to when you registered onto this site.

Your problems with the proper use of ENGLISH Grammar have already been mentioned to you.

George
army.ca STAFF


----------



## BinRat55

Stjohns said:
			
		

> That looks it's not just my bad luck..An additional paper from my doctor was send in November 3 and I was thinking it will take 2-4 weeks...It's always a same ( your papers is still in Ottawa)...The problem is that I quit my job and it's no point to get a new one  and I don't know what to do with my apartment(my rent is ends in April) But I am volunteering for a food bank kitchen to get some cooking experience to be prepare for my future job as an Army cook..Still ,waiting is not my strong point



As Mike81 "not so eloquently" pointed out, to you Stjohns and to anyone else reading this thread - please don't make drastic life choices / moves based on your belief that you will be in a uniform within a specific timeframe. As was also pointed out in a few areas - the CAF doesn't owe anyone a job. Treat it as if you were applying for a job at your local Sobeys, or radio station. I would love to see everyone who applies who are suitable be given an offer - but it's just not that way.

I stress - don't quit an existing job, don't buy a house. Don't give your employer the proverbial "middle finger" or burn bridges. Wait the 3 weeks, 16 weeks or year and a half - what ever it takes. If you truly want this life, you are willing to wait for it.


----------



## Stjohns

Thank you guys for a wise advices ,I just forgot to mention that I had a job offer for a Canadian Navy cook and a date when I suppose to start my training(that why I quit my job..) it was just last minute  think because I have a prescription eyes drops  all my medical need to go back for second approval... it is 100%my fault...good I have some savings to live in and my kid is old enough ....The hardest part for me is to stay home I am that kind of person who need a job to be happy...
Excuse my English it is not my first language...


----------



## DAA

Stjohns said:
			
		

> Thank you guys for a wise advices ,I just forgot to mention that I had a job offer for a Canadian Navy cook and a date when I suppose to start my training(that why I quit my job..) it was just last minute  think because I have a prescription eyes drops  all my medical need to go back for second approval... it is 100%my fault...good I have some savings to live in and my kid is old enough ....The hardest part for me is to stay home I am that kind of person who need a job to be happy...
> Excuse my English it is not my first language...



You're not going to get an offer of employment with the CF without the Medical being approved before hand.  If that did happen, then something definitely went wrong!     :facepalm:


----------



## fruitflavor

I don't mind waiting but local RC closing at 2:30 is just ridiculous. Even the armory's is open till 4:30 and evenings too on parade days


----------



## PMedMoe

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> I don't mind waiting but local RC closing at 2:30 is just ridiculous. Even the armory's is open till 4:30 and evenings too on parade days



It's quite possible they close early for PT...


----------



## big.guy.for.you

I applied almost two and a half years ago. In that time, I worked, got my Emergency Medical Responder and Primary Care Paramedic certificates (along with a few others), upgraded my license, and applied to school (though I was recruited before they got back to me).

Just keep plugging away, do stuff that'll make your application more valuable, and get in shape. They don't owe you a job and you shouldn't plan your life around the CF, because they certainly won't plan around yours.


----------



## Steve_D

fruitflavor said:
			
		

> I don't mind waiting but local RC closing at 2:30 is just ridiculous. Even the armory's is open till 4:30 and evenings too on parade days



They probably close at that time so that they can actually do the paperwork for individuals like yourself without contant interruptions; otherwise files would take that much longer to process.  Think about it. If they see people all day, when are they supposed to do the actual paperwork and processing of the files? Even recruiters have families and a life to get to.


----------



## steep

To the OP.

I feel for you. I am a doctor and have been waiting for over 2 years to get back in.

It is ridiculous.


----------



## mariomike

PteFabulous said:
			
		

> To the OP.



The OP posted on January 05, 2005.

Not sure when s/he was last active.


----------



## steep

Whoops! I didn't realize this was so old. Darn tapatalk!


----------



## mariomike

PteFabulous said:
			
		

> Whoops! I didn't realize this was so old. Darn tapatalk!



 ;D

( I wonder if the OP is still in the process? ) < joke.


----------



## elbozo

lol im 2years in for drug consumption  if i get to year 4 i think i will just give up


----------



## SteviePete

Hello,


    I'm not sure if I'm in a unique situation or not, but I applied online for the forces about four weeks ago. The next day it was accepted for further processing and then I was contacted to email my RC for an appointment.



   It's now been two weeks since I sent the email and I called twice left voicemails with no reply yet. Is this normal to not have a response for an appointment yet? 


   I applied for Military Police and MilitaryFire fighting. Problem is, for MP I read that I need to have a college course completed before I could apply. So I emailed them stating that I could also put infantry soldier on the priority if that will help the process at all.


   I havnt heard anything yet, I guess I was just wondering if the MP and maybe, lack of demand for firefighting may have them not answering or if itsit's just normal. Im pretty sure infantry is needed so I wanted to let them know I would take that in a heartbeat too. 


   I'm 19, passed grade 12 ect. If that helps at all. & I'm sorry if this has been asked I just havnt seen anyone so far in my kind of position not knowing whether it was my choices or if it's normal to not be contacted for an appointment after 2 weeks.


----------



## mariomike

From the Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118929.0

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
___________________________________________________________________

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.



			
				SteviePete said:
			
		

> I guess I was just wondering if the MP and maybe, lack of demand for firefighting may have them not answering or if itsit's just normal.



OP: SteviePete

You received a reply from a CAF Recruiter regarding those two jobs,
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124386/post-1459805.html#msg1459805


----------



## George Wallace

Take special note of:


			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process.
> 
> To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended:
> 
> •   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder.
> •   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
> •   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
> •   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.


----------



## Deadpoetic6

Took me about 1 week after I submitted my application by internet, for the CFAT test


----------



## mariomike

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
209 pages.


----------



## JToyts

I just applied on Monday November 14th 2016 for Combat Engineer and today Friday November 18th received an email that my application has been chosen for further processing and to contact my recruiting centre with my name, address and phone number to confirm it is me. It also says my first appointment will be my CFAT and to bring certain documents with me. How long did it take for you for the recruiting centre to call you back from this stage and how long was the process entirely.


----------



## mariomike

JToyts said:
			
		

> How long did it take for you for the recruiting centre to call you back from this stage and how long was the process entirely.



Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
208 pages.

From a Moderator Sticky,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

From Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.


If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## Eric Wang

My file is currently in Ottawa awaiting for approval. I have been waiting for about 2 weeks now, and I'm curious how long it usually takes until my file comes back to my local recruiting center


----------



## mariomike

Eric16 said:
			
		

> I'm curious how long it usually takes until my file comes back to my local recruiting center



See,

How long did it take? 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124633/post-1464464.html#msg1464464
LOCKED.

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
208 pages.

From a Moderator Sticky,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

From Ask a CAF Recruiter Sticky,

I submitted my application. Whats Next?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.


If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Ryan_T

I am reading alot of posts regarding people waiting months to get in to BMQ. So, I am just curious to know if people are selecting those dates or is the military that busy where you have to wait months before going? I am currently waiting for my email/call for my interview to be a sup tech.


----------



## mariomike

Ryan_T said:
			
		

> I am just curious to know if people are selecting those dates or is the military that busy where you have to wait months before going?



From the Recruiting Sticky,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## JToyts

I am currently in the process of joining the Forces as a Combat Engineer, Aptitude test passed perfectly, interview and medical were perfect as well, Med tech everything is perfect and it will be processed. Can anyone tell me on average how long I should be receiving a call within and is there any chance that I could possibly not get in with perfect vision, hearing, and no medical problems whats so ever


----------



## mariomike

JToyts said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me on average how long  I should be receiving a call within



For reference, perhaps,

What are the chances and how long  on average?

will be merged with,

OP: JToyts 
How long did it take?
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/124633/post-1464463.html#msg1464463
LOCKED.


----------



## curtisplug

So, I'm currently in university getting a degree. I plan to join as an infantry soldier as soon as I am finished next April (2018). I've seen that the recent application stories show a wait time of generally around a year or so, some more some less. In a perfect scenario I would go to the next BMQ after graduating from university. Is there any way I can apply now and get everything (medical, interview, etc) finished with the recruiters waiting until I'm finished for a job offer? Or do I need to try "time" my application? If I turn down a job offer because I'm not quite finished will they be less eager to give a job offer the next time selection occurs?

Thank you,
- Curtis


----------



## mariomike

curtisplug said:
			
		

> Is there any way I can apply now and get everything (medical, interview, etc) finished with the recruiters waiting until I'm finished for a job offer? Or do I need to try "time" my application?



Sticky,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/81054.0



			
				curtisplug said:
			
		

> If I turn down a job offer because I'm not quite finished will they be less eager to give a job offer the next time selection occurs?



Declining an offer (merged)
http://navy.ca/forums/threads/104645.25
3 pages.

As always,  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## curtisplug

Thanks! Looks like the best idea would be to apply in a month or two, and then if I get through the process early and get a job offer, ask them for a deferral to a later date.


----------



## mariomike

curtisplug said:
			
		

> Thanks!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Danislav

So to give a little of history about my self
Im Kurdish from Iran. I moved to Turkish Kurdistan when I was 5 and lived there until the age of 10. 
I moved to Canada when I was 10 and now I am 18 (will be my 8th year in Canada this year)
I can speak 4 languages fluently (Kurdish, Persian, Turkish, and English) and will start studying a new language this week
Im still in high school and will be finishing early January (2018)

I want to go for Infantry but it is not on the demand list, I wanted to know what are the chances of getting in and also when I should start my application. I was thinking of this summer (July) since I will start working out and will be more fit by the time the interviews and such come up. I cant go to BMQ until 2018, the recruiter told me its not a problem as long as I tell them that during the interview but I just wanted to know how long in total it will take to be given the offer of infantry or should I  instead apply for a job in demand. 

And also does the amount of languages I speak help my chances of getting hired for the infantry position to go up.

PS I am a citizen and have been one for about 4 years

Im really excited to finish school and get into the army especially infantry, it has been my dream since childhood and will be working my hardest all of this summer at the gym to be physically in shape

Edit: I live in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## kratz

This is an unofficial forum. Your best answers are through your recruiting centre.

To answer many of your questions read these threads:
- Application Process Samples, and
- Common Recruiting Process Threads

Your language profile will assist your career, once you are in the CAF, but it does not influence much while applying.

Use Google to search for answers,   "site:navy.ca [insert question]"


----------



## Partrees

Hello,

Awesome to hear that you're looking at getting into the CF as well! I am in the process right now of completing the application and such and figured I would help you out a bit.

It will obviously change a bit for you compared to me, as I am in Edmonton. But as a general rule of thumb, I was told about 8 - 12 months is pretty standard from initial application to deployment for BMQ. These are just averages and it does change depending on your Recruiting Center's personnel as well as the demand for the jobs you applied for, and how many other applied for the same things. There are a lot of things that go into it, hence why the link that people give says that it depends on the person for a number of factors. But, so long as you have everything in good standing and don't need anything further to check for when it comes to security checks or medical evaluations, you should be in within about a year.

Hope this helps!


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

So, i just talked to the PO2 and he told me that all my checks (liability, reference, educational, et al) are done and i'm in the running for my trade. I know everyones different (is that anti-politically correct..hard to tell these days) but approximately how long do members typically wait for the call? 

Thanks. 

Ps...is this what you call "merit listed" or did i swing and miss? 

Gracias


----------



## mariomike

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> approximately how long do members typically wait for the call?



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
213 pages.



			
				FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> is this what you call "merit listed" or did i swing and miss?





			
				FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> I see that a lot on here but have no clue as to what that is. Can someone help me?



Merit List Mega Thread of Questions  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12776.100
11 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## smfm4

Hi There,

My partner sent in his Royal Canadian Navy application back in February. Is it typical for the application process to take this long considering we're now in July? He's been informed by his references and current employer that they have been contacted (all noting they gave excellent references) but still has not heard anything. No yay or nay. 

He contacted the recruitment officer he was originally connected with about a month ago who noted they would put in an inquiry but he still has not heard anything.

Any thoughts on what the hold up might be in a case like this? What are some things that can hold up the application process?

Any advise or information would be greatly appreciated 

-SM


----------



## Falsey87

I applied in March of last year, still in the process (end of it, next step is BMQ date). While there was a hold up with some of the papers they requested me, it just goes to say that there's a reason the process takes so long.

They want to make sure the applicant is a good fit in the family, and that it's not just a ''the hell with it ill just join the army'' impulsion. At least, that's what i like to tell myself  ;D

Tell him to soldier on, supply what they ask and eventually, if his desire is truly to get in the Canadian forces he'll get in. That's the ride i took.  8)


----------



## mariomike

smfm4 said:
			
		

> What are some things that can hold up the application process?





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Everyone entering the Recruiting Process to join any Element of the Canadian Forces, Regular or Reserves is an _individual_.
> 
> Timings for each individual going through the process will be different and there is no control on how long the following will take:
> 
> Medical reviews.
> 
> Enhanced Reliability Checks.
> 
> BackCheck.
> 
> The complete application process will vary in length depending on many factors.  Those who are in perfect physical condition, perfect health, no Criminal Record, good Credit Rating, good education credentials, good references, good marks on the CFAT, and fill the major criteria to join the CF will progress faster than those who may have a problem or two in those matters.  There is no guaranteed time that any part of the process will be completed.


----------



## smfm4

Thank you for the info. He's supplied all the necessary paperwork and they have not requested anything further. I spoke with a recruiter and they mentioned that if his references have been called, it means the process is moving forward. I guess we just didn't realize it would take this long. Two of the recruiters he initially spoke with said that from submission of application to offer letter for entrance into Basic Training in Quebec can take as little as 2 months. They even said he was a good candidate and as long as he hadn't committed a crime recently (he hasn't, or ever for that matter) the process should move quite quickly.


----------



## mariomike

smfm4 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## CanadianNightOwl

Hi, Im applying for HMCS Carleton (Ottawa) And started everything back in October 2016. Now (July 20 2017) Ive done everything , all the test and interview. 

But I was wondering how long does it takes to get the letter that says if they take us or not.?  

I know that my processus took time, because I asked for French service in Ontario. hahahaha. (supposed to be bilingual , no ?)

thanks !

Anais


----------



## da1root

CanadianNightOwl said:
			
		

> Hi, Im applying for HMCS Carleton (Ottawa) And started everything back in October 2016. Now (July 20 2017) Ive done everything , all the test and interview.
> But I was wondering how long does it takes to get the letter that says if they take us or not.?



With HMCS CARLETON being a Reserve Unit you likely won't hear anything during the summer.  Most of the Naval Reserve Recruiters are tasked during the summer to teach on Basic Training, so whoever is handling your file is likely gone until the end of September. If you phone CFRC Ottawa, they should be able to tell you where your file is in the process though.


----------



## George Wallace

Time to CLEAN UP this thread and return it back to what it was supposed to be.....NOT a thread to merge all questions on timings to; but to be A NOTICE, pinned to give the questioning newbie direction.


----------



## mariomike

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A NOTICE, pinned to give the questioning newbie direction.



ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html

Split, pinned and locked.


----------



## Wesser122368

Hi

I was wondering if there is anything I can do to speed up the process I started my application in march and did all my tests medical interview and they now sent all my medical documents to Ottawa to be reviewed by the RMO to approve, they were sent June 14th and i am still waiting 5 weeks later I am 48 healthy strong smart determined and so much more, 

I unfortunately am between jobs and would love to get to basic training before winter 

This waiting is killing me I am ready now to take on this challenge 

Willie Esser


----------



## psinyk

Really all you can do it wait, you can always give them a call and ask where your file is but its just a waiting game, it can also depend on the job you have applied for. I also applied in march, and i just received my job offer today, it just takes time. Good Luck!


			
				Wesser122368 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if there is anything I can do to speed up the process I started my application in march and did all my tests medical interview and they now sent all my medical documents to Ottawa to be reviewed by the RMO to approve, they were sent June 14th and i am still waiting 5 weeks later I am 48 healthy strong smart determined and so much more,
> 
> I unfortunately am between jobs and would love to get to basic training before winter
> 
> This waiting is killing me I am ready now to take on this challenge
> 
> Willie Esser


----------



## mariomike

Wesser122368 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if there is anything I can do to speed up the process



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html

You can see how long the application process took others,

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.5325.html
214 pages.

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## Wesser122368

Thanks for the replies hopefully I here soon, with my 20 years of IT experience and all that I can offer I am kinda surprised they are taking so long to process my application, I hope to hear something in august and hope gor a start date for bmq in sept in a perfect world that is


----------



## da1root

Wesser122368 said:
			
		

> with my 20 years of IT experience and all that I can offer I am kinda surprised they are taking so long to process my application


Please note that you're not the only applicant to the CAF with tons of experience.  The CAF currently has over 15,000 applicants for the Regular Force - guaranteed many of them have a wealth of experience.  



			
				Wesser122368 said:
			
		

> I hope to hear something in august and hope gor a start date for bmq in sept in a perfect world that is


I just want to manage your expectations here, *if* you do here something in August it won't be for a BMQ start date of September.  While openings on BMQs do come up (due to people not being able to be enrolled), currently BMQ's starting in mid-October are being filled. Normally when people are given offers, their start dates tend to be 2 to 3 months after the offer.  If you are given an offer you can let your recruiting staff know that you'd like to be loaded on an earlier BMQ if spots are available but there is no guarantee this can occur.


----------



## Colleen1980

Where to start? I originally decided to join the army a year ago, sadly we lost our home to a fire and I have had to back burner my plan. Now my new home is almost built and I am looking to join. 

First off from the time you submit your application how long before you are to leave for training? Just assume  all paperwork is in order. Does training run at certain times of the year say like January, April, July, and November? For example. 

Next let's talk fitness I have just started working my butt off to get in shape for bmq, I will be 38 by the time I would leave, I am a woman, what do you think is the most important fitness goals I should focus on? I know right now I am not bmq ready.

Any other important information you can throw at me would be appreciated.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Colleen1980 said:
			
		

> Where to start? I originally decided to join the army a year ago, sadly we lost our home to a fire and I have had to back burner my plan. Now my new home is almost built and I am looking to join.
> 
> First off from the time you submit your application how long before you are to leave for training? Just assume  all paperwork is in order. Does training run at certain times of the year say like January, April, July, and November? For example.
> 
> Next let's talk fitness I have just started working my butt off to get in shape for bmq, I will be 38 by the time I would leave, I am a woman, what do you think is the most important fitness goals I should focus on? I know right now I am not bmq ready.
> 
> Any other important information you can throw at me would be appreciated.



I recommend that you do research on these forums as your questions have already been asked hundreds of times.

There is no standard time, everyone is different from applying to leaving to basic. Your fitness goals should be at least to pass the FORCE test. 

https://www.cfmws.com/en/AboutUs/PSP/DFIT/Fitness/FORCEprogram/Pages/About-the-FORCE-Program.aspx

Obviously the more fit you are the easier your time will be in basic.


----------



## mariomike

Colleen1980 said:
			
		

> Where to start?



Are you looking for a full-time or part-time job?



			
				Colleen1980 said:
			
		

> First off from the time you submit your application how long before you are to leave for training?



Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

Application - How long does it take? (Merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/24849.0.html
4 pages.



			
				Colleen1980 said:
			
		

> Next let's talk fitness I have just started working my butt off to get in shape for bmq, I will be 38 by the time I would leave, I am a woman, what do you think is the most important fitness goals I should focus on? I know right now I am not bmq ready.



Bettering Fitness Standards while Waiting for BMQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17044.0.html
3 pages.

Running: Training, Problems, Techniques, Questions, etc  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/22788.100
19 pages.

Fitness for Operational Requirements of CAF Employment ( FORCE )
https://army.ca/forums/threads/80513.200
44 pages.

etc...

Am I too old to join/do well/fit in?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/207.0
13 pages.

Advice for women on BMQ 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/2420.0
91 pages.


As always,  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## drumaireachd

Aye,
First Post here! What a great forum for CF information. 

I choose three CF positions with the recruitment staff that were most applicable to my score post my Initial applicant process. These were the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test, and the Trait Self-Descriptive Personality Inventory. I am an older (45yr old) applicant, and wanted clarity on a few items.

Firstly, when testing was done it was reviewed with me. I had all my papers in order, and i choose the three positions to apply for.
There was no Doctor, or medical test at that time. I did fill in the "Non-prescribed" medication/intoxicants form honestly and openly. 
Will there be another appointment required where I go through my medical history with a Forces Doctor? I want to be open and fully transparent in my application.

Secondly, I read on this forum that patience is required during while the CF processes security, background, and reference checks. Approx. 4-6 months depending on the circumstances. I also read that vigilance is required when waiting for contact from the CF. example: Answer the phone the first time they call you. In the civilian job market the "follow up" post interview is of utmost importance. Should one call or visit the Recruitment office to show that as an applicant you take joining the CF as a career very seriously? Not to mention showing the CF Recruitment Officer the applicants own earnestness to start, and be informed of process?

It is not with impatience I ask, rather taking the process seriously and yet without being bothersome. 
Thank you for any help you can provide,
Rob.


----------



## mariomike

drumaireachd said:
			
		

> Should one call or visit the Recruitment office to show that as an applicant you take joining the CF as a career very seriously?



Contacting Recruiting is discussed here,

Why won't the recruitment centres answer the phone? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/95037.25.html
3 pages.


----------



## war2001v

drumaireachd said:
			
		

> Aye,
> First Post here! What a great forum for CF information.
> 
> I choose three CF positions with the recruitment staff that were most applicable to my score post my Initial applicant process. These were the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test, and the Trait Self-Descriptive Personality Inventory. I am an older (45yr old) applicant, and wanted clarity on a few items.
> 
> Firstly, when testing was done it was reviewed with me. I had all my papers in order, and i choose the three positions to apply for.
> There was no Doctor, or medical test at that time. I did fill in the "Non-prescribed" medication/intoxicants form honestly and openly.
> Will there be another appointment required where I go through my medical history with a Forces Doctor? I want to be open and fully transparent in my application.
> 
> Secondly, I read on this forum that patience is required during while the CF processes security, background, and reference checks. Approx. 4-6 months depending on the circumstances. I also read that vigilance is required when waiting for contact from the CF. example: Answer the phone the first time they call you. In the civilian job market the "follow up" post interview is of utmost importance. Should one call or visit the Recruitment office to show that as an applicant you take joining the CF as a career very seriously? Not to mention showing the CF Recruitment Officer the applicants own earnestness to start, and be informed of process?
> 
> It is not with impatience I ask, rather taking the process seriously and yet without being bothersome.
> Thank you for any help you can provide,
> Rob.


I would just recommend sending them be an email once in a while, that's worked for me. I'm not sure how they'll react if you show up on a really busy day.


----------



## Whitman_EL

Hey everyone,
I just completed my medical assessment and all the paperwork has gone to Ottawa. I understand they have to see when my specialized training would be and work backwards too allow for security clearance time and then BMQ. 
Just curious to how long it took you to get processed or hear word at this stage in the game. 
Thanks!
Emma


----------



## mariomike

Whitman_EL said:
			
		

> Just curious to how long it took you to get processed or hear word at this stage in the game.



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
252 pages.

How long?
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=zUagWqHTC6qYjwSE1aPYCg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22how+long%22&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22how+long%22&gs_l=psy-ab.3...13085.19480.0.20273.2.2.0.0.0.0.598.667.1j5-1.2.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.b7jWpxa4hQg

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Whitman_EL

Thanks! Posted on Reddit too and it seems people wait on average 1-2 months. So thanks!!!


----------



## mariomike

Whitman_EL said:
			
		

> Thanks! Posted on Reddit too and it seems people wait on average 1-2 months. So thanks!!!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Tynanc

So I’ve been enduring the whole application process since about August last year, I’ve done the CFAT late last year and have been applicable for all the careers I applied for. I completed my medical and interview early February this year. I still haven’t heard anything back from the recruiting centre, I’ve tried emailing them just to have some reassurance as to what’s going on and I keep getting the same vague response, which I understand there’s not much they can do.

Just wondering if this is a normal wait time until I get an offer, and if so how long should I approximately be waiting for? 

Thanks


----------



## LegioXEquestris

Tynanc said:
			
		

> So I’ve been enduring the whole application process since about August last year, I’ve done the CFAT late last year and have been applicable for all the careers I applied for. I completed my medical and interview early February this year. I still haven’t heard anything back from the recruiting centre, I’ve tried emailing them just to have some reassurance as to what’s going on and I keep getting the same vague response, which I understand there’s not much they can do.
> 
> Just wondering if this is a normal wait time until I get an offer, and if so how long should I approximately be waiting for?
> 
> Thanks



Unfortunately the wait time is quite normal. How long you have to wait depends on which trades you are applying for and how competitive you are. You can get an offer anytime from now, or maybe never.

The next step for you is to get on the Competition List, which means you have met all the requirements to receive a job offer and are in competition with everyone else who also have met the requirements. You can find out whether you are on the list by asking the recruitment center. Seeing that you did your interview and medical in February, you may be on that list already.

After that you are eligible for a job offer. During selection dates the top ranked applicants on the competition list for the various trades are given job offers. If you are close to top but not quite there then you should be selected in future sessions as you can move up the rankings by virtue of the higher ups being picked off. By the same token, you may also move down as new candidates are placed higher on the list because they are considered to be more competitive. For some trades, competition can be intense. Therefore, a job offer is not necessarily guaranteed even if you meet all the requirements. 

Some have gone through the process quicker than you, while others had to endure much longer waits. At least you have reached endgame and hopefully won't be waiting for much longer. Good luck.


----------



## mariomike

Tynanc said:
			
		

> Just wondering if this is a normal wait time until I get an offer, and if so how long should I approximately be waiting for?



Sticky,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/81054.0.html



			
				LegioXEquestris said:
			
		

> Some have gone through the process quicker than you, while others had to endure much longer waits.



Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
253 pages.


----------



## colinreid16

I have been waiting since Nov 2016 for my application to be complete. Still waiting for the medical to be approved. 

I got engaged and we have a wedding date for May 2019 on a Friday. My question is that if I get in around that time is it possible to ask for a day away from Basic or Trades training to be at my wedding?  
Or am I potentially having to move my wedding date under those circumstances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root

colinreid16 said:
			
		

> I have been waiting since Nov 2016 for my application to be complete. Still waiting for the medical to be approved.
> 
> I got engaged and we have a wedding date for May 2019 on a Friday. My question is that if I get in around that time is it possible to ask for a day away from Basic or Trades training to be at my wedding?
> Or am I potentially having to move my wedding date under those circumstances?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Occupation training will be up to the school that you fall under; I know when I was an instructor at CFSAL (now CFLTC) we granted one of our students a day away from the course to get married, but the Course Director and I as the Senior Instructor worked together after hours to ensure the student didn't miss any classes.  As for Basic Training, I've never heard of a day off being given to get married; not saying it's never happened - just saying I've never heard of it.


----------



## international4455

Hi Guys. Does anyone know whether Officers applications are processed faster even if enhanced security clearance is required?


----------



## LivingTheDream

kylemalik786 said:
			
		

> Hi Guys. Does anyone know whether Officers applications are processed faster even if enhanced security clearance is required?



Not really. Each individual application is different, of course, but my impression is that on average officer applications take longer to process across all groups of applications from all backgrounds. I think this is because fewer officers are needed in the system overall. As a result, less spots are available, and selection criteria are more rigorous. There is also a training bottleneck at the CFLRS at the moment.

Enhanced reliability screening is done by a third-party agency known as CSIS. CF have no control over how long it takes CSIS to clear an applicant. Be prepared to spend anywhere from 6 months to up to 2 years just going through this stage alone depending on your background. From personal experience under similar conditions, my DEO application took just slightly over 3 years to complete from start to finish. At times, it felt painfully slow, and I was seriously considering changing to an NCM at some point. In the end, I am very happy that I didn't, and I still consider myself lucky with how everything went. I had zero delays on the medical side for instance.

For more information on processing times, you can search this thread: https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

Good luck on your application!


----------



## Roger123

Living the Dream said:
			
		

> Enhanced reliability screening is done by a third-party agency known as CSIS. CF have no control over how long it takes CSIS to clear an applicant. Be prepared to spend anywhere from 6 months to up to 2 years just going through this stage alone depending on your background.
> 
> Good luck on your application!



Is this because of time living/ traveling abroad? I heard such applicants with time outside the country have significant processing times at this stage.


----------



## mariomike

kylemalik786 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know whether Officers applications are processed faster even if enhanced security clearance is required?



Security checks are discussed here,

Security Check/Level Superthread [MERGED]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/1399.1050
43 pages.


----------



## LivingTheDream

Roger123 said:
			
		

> Is this because of time living/ traveling abroad? I heard such applicants with time outside the country have significant processing times at this stage.



Yes. Whenever there is deemed to be a significant connection between the applicant and a foreign country, Government rules say that the person has to undergo an enhanced reliability screening. My understanding is that that applies to all Federal employees/applicants, not just the Armed Forces members/applicants. I would imagine there is a queue of such requests from all over the country, so it might easily take a few months before one's security clearance process even begins.

I would also imagine that depending on the list of foreign countries that transpire on the application, it might take longer for some countries to obtain the information from required by the clearance process.


----------



## Joel0806

Good day, Im 31 recenly applied for the canadian armed forces and got the call to set up my apptitude test and submit forms etc. Im wondering how long to expect this process to take from the apptitude test to the start or basic training? Im looking forward to start and am anxious to see where a career in the forces takes me. Any one got an answer?


----------



## mariomike

Joel0806 said:
			
		

> Im wondering how long to expect this process to take from the apptitude test to the start or basic training?



You can see how long it took others,

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
OP: "I am sure that I am not the only one interested in this info as I see posts all the time asking "how long does it take?".
258 pages.


----------



## Dajos8178

Hello, I am just wondering how long it takes for the medical/physical and interview. I completed my CFAT exam and qualified for every NCM trade. Should I keep contacting my recruiter? Or should I just wait until they contact me? 
Thankyou


----------



## leafarpa

I have been trying to find a straight answer, I've double citizenship, 8 years in Canada, and I passed the CFAT and physical, just waiting for pre clearance... and then what? I want to know if I can book vacation within the next few months in my job...


----------



## da1root

Dajos8178 said:
			
		

> Hello, I am just wondering how long it takes for the medical/physical and interview. I completed my CFAT exam and qualified for every NCM trade. Should I keep contacting my recruiter? Or should I just wait until they contact me?
> Thankyou


Each file is different and without knowing your medical and personal background it's impossible to state how lone the medical/physical and background checks can take.  Quickest I've seen is 2 months, longest I've seen is much longer than that.



			
				leafarpa said:
			
		

> I have been trying to find a straight answer, I've double citizenship, 8 years in Canada, and I passed the CFAT and physical, just waiting for pre clearance... and then what? I want to know if I can book vacation within the next few months in my job...



The pre-sec will depend on where you are a dual citizen with; some countries share information faster than others.  As to booking a vacation; reach out to your recruiter and let them know when you're planning to take vacation - they'd be in a better position to give you advise on your dates than we are on here since we can't see your file ;-)


----------



## EastonPacman

Sorry if this doesn't belong here, but i have an inquiry about the steps before they make an offer for you to join the forces. I applied at the beginning of June and wrote my CFAT on June 24. I passed for all 3 trades i chose, and i settled on MHR as my first choice. I then got a call maybe a week after of them booking me in for my medical/interview. When i spoke to the gentleman that gave me the news about my CFAT after i wrote it, he said that it would generally take between 3-6 months for the entire process of applying to be complete. So i guess i am finding it a little odd that within a 4 week span, i am getting my CFAT, medical and interview done. I was also told by one of my references that they had contacted him about information on me about 2 weeks after my CFAT.

My question(s) i guess is/are: 
Is it normal for this process to move this quick? I was told by the gentleman that did my CFAT that MHR is in high demand right now.
If they are checking my references this early, does that mean they are interested in me as a candidate to join?
Is the medical and interview the final steps before they decide if they are going to offer me a position?

Once again, sorry if this isn't the right place to ask this!
Thank you for your help


----------



## mariomike

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> Is it normal for this process to move this quick?



For reference to the discussion,

Application - How long does it take? (Merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1256.25
20 pages.

How long it took others,

Application Process Samples  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0
256 pages.


----------



## EastonPacman

I appreciate the link! But it doesn't fully answer my questions


----------



## mariomike

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> I appreciate the link!



You are welcome. Good luck.

You may, or may not, also find these discussions interesting and informative,

Length of time till job offer? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122439.0

Fast processing 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/122358.0

Medical Processing Timeline  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/125927.0

The CAF hiring process?..
https://army.ca/forums/threads/85797.0

Time line for Medical, Merit list, Swearing in and Leaving for BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116606.0

Medical Review Board/File Review/Wait Time (Merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13453.125

etc...

If you are applying for Reserves, there are also discussions on how long it takes to get in.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## EastonPacman

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome. Good luck.
> 
> You may, or may not, also find these discussions interesting and informative,
> 
> Length of time till job offer?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/122439.0
> 
> Fast processing
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/122358.0
> 
> Medical Processing Timeline
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/125927.0
> 
> The CAF hiring process?..
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/85797.0
> 
> Time line for Medical, Merit list, Swearing in and Leaving for BMQ
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/116606.0
> 
> Medical Review Board/File Review/Wait Time (Merged)
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/13453.125
> 
> etc...
> 
> As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.
> 
> "Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."



Thank You!


----------



## mariomike

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> Thank You!



You are welcome. Good luck.  

P.S. I assume you are applying for the Regular Force. 

If you are applying for Reserve, we have some very good discussions specific to that process as well.


----------



## EastonPacman

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome. Good luck.
> 
> P.S. I assume you are applying for the Regular Force.
> 
> If you are applying for Reserve, we have some very good discussions specific to that process as well.



Yes! I am applying to the regular force!


----------



## OblivionKnight

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> Sorry if this doesn't belong here, but i have an inquiry about the steps before they make an offer for you to join the forces. I applied at the beginning of June and wrote my CFAT on June 24. I passed for all 3 trades i chose, and i settled on MHR as my first choice. I then got a call maybe a week after of them booking me in for my medical/interview. When i spoke to the gentleman that gave me the news about my CFAT after i wrote it, he said that it would generally take between 3-6 months for the entire process of applying to be complete. So i guess i am finding it a little odd that within a 4 week span, i am getting my CFAT, medical and interview done. I was also told by one of my references that they had contacted him about information on me about 2 weeks after my CFAT.
> 
> My question(s) i guess is/are:
> Is it normal for this process to move this quick? I was told by the gentleman that did my CFAT that MHR is in high demand right now.
> If they are checking my references this early, does that mean they are interested in me as a candidate to join?
> Is the medical and interview the final steps before they decide if they are going to offer me a position?
> 
> Once again, sorry if this isn't the right place to ask this!
> Thank you for your help



1) In my experience, the length of time for the process can vary. For example, I've been in the process since 2013 and encountered issues such as selected occupation not open for hiring, file closures, file transfers, etc. It's difficult to predict. The most recent time I applied however, I felt the process moved rather quickly as well.
2) Based on the information I received from a recruiter, the background check is done in 'parts' throughout the application process, and is completed prior to being placed on the competition list.
3) After the medical and interview, you are placed on the competition list (or merit list). Your place on the competition list is determined by your total score comprised of CFAT + TSD (weighted 70%) and interview (weighted 30%). Your place on the competition list can vary and change depending on the total score of other candidates. If you're on the very top of the list, depending on how many positions are available, you may get the job offer more quickly. However if you're at the bottom of the list, you may end up waiting for a longer period of time and may or may not receive the job offer. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## EastonPacman

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> 1) In my experience, the length of time for the process can vary. For example, I've been in the process since 2013 and encountered issues such as selected occupation not open for hiring, file closures, file transfers, etc. It's difficult to predict. The most recent time I applied however, I felt the process moved rather quickly as well.
> 2) Based on the information I received from a recruiter, the background check is done in 'parts' throughout the application process, and is completed prior to being placed on the competition list.
> 3) After the medical and interview, you are placed on the competition list (or merit list). Your place on the competition list is determined by your total score comprised of CFAT + TSD (weighted 70%) and interview (weighted 30%). Your place on the competition list can vary and change depending on the total score of other candidates. If you're on the very top of the list, depending on how many positions are available, you may get the job offer more quickly. However if you're at the bottom of the list, you may end up waiting for a longer period of time and may or may not receive the job offer.
> 
> I hope that helps!



Is there a chance that they would be done my reference and background checks and are just waiting on me to complete my medical and interview to offer me something? Is the interview and medical the last steps in this application process?
I'm just finding it a little odd that they have booked my medical and interview so soon after my CFAT, and that they have already conducted my reference checks. Just from past job applications i guess.
With the scoring on the interview, i am assuming they are marking you on answers and professionalism that you convey during the interview?

Sorry if these are a lot of repetitive questions, thanks for taking the time to answer!


----------



## OblivionKnight

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> Is there a chance that they would be done my reference and background checks and are just waiting on me to complete my medical and interview to offer me something? Is the interview and medical the last steps in this application process?
> I'm just finding it a little odd that they have booked my medical and interview so soon after my CFAT, and that they have already conducted my reference checks. Just from past job applications i guess.
> With the scoring on the interview, i am assuming they are marking you on answers and professionalism that you convey during the interview?
> 
> Sorry if these are a lot of repetitive questions, thanks for taking the time to answer!



I'm not sure if they would be done your background check in its entirety so quickly (including references, employment verification, credit check) - you'd have to ask your recruiting centre. 
My process was as follows: CFAT + TSD --> Background check initiated (some references were called) / PLAR initiated --> Medical --> Interview. I'm not sure if my background check or PLAR has been completed yet. I'm also not sure if I have been placed on the competition list. Generally speaking, the interview is the 'last step' prior to being placed on the competition list, so long as the background check and PLAR (if applicable) has been completed. 
As for the interview itself, the duration was approximately 2 hours in length and included a short break in between. It was mostly comprised of signing forms, and providing 'yes/no' answers; essentially, the interview to me seemed like more of a formality to ensure that all the documentation was in order, offered the opportunity to ask questions, and for the MCC to determine whether he/she would recommend the applicant for the position.


----------



## EastonPacman

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if they would be done your background check in its entirety so quickly (including references, employment verification, credit check) - you'd have to ask your recruiting centre.
> My process was as follows: CFAT + TSD --> Background check initiated (some references were called) / PLAR initiated --> Medical --> Interview. I'm not sure if my background check or PLAR has been completed yet. I'm also not sure if I have been placed on the competition list. Generally speaking, the interview is the 'last step' prior to being placed on the competition list, so long as the background check and PLAR (if applicable) has been completed.
> As for the interview itself, the duration was approximately 2 hours in length and included a short break in between. It was mostly comprised of signing forms, and providing 'yes/no' answers; essentially, the interview to me seemed like more of a formality to ensure that all the documentation was in order, offered the opportunity to ask questions, and for the MCC to determine whether he/she would recommend you for the position.



A 2 hour interview? Oh wow! That's intense!

Would there be a chance i would make it to BMQ by the middle of September? or is that wishful thinking? My buddy who applied said that he received an offer 2 weeks after his medical and interview, would this be considered normal or an out of the ordinary thing?


----------



## OblivionKnight

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> A 2 hour interview? Oh wow! That's intense!
> 
> Would there be a chance i would make it to BMQ by the middle of September? or is that wishful thinking? My buddy who applied said that he received an offer 2 weeks after his medical and interview, would this be considered normal or an out of the ordinary thing?



It wasn't too bad to be honest. To answer your question, I have no idea. It all depends on how quickly your file is processed and completed, the number of positions available for that occupation, your position on the merit list, selection dates, and intake dates for BMQ. I applied for DEO nursing officer so there's very few positions left for this year, and selections don't happen too frequently (every few months I've been told). So I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket. There's far too many variables to effectively predict whether one would receive a job offer within a particular time-frame. I would suggest completing the process, but not putting your life on hold.


----------



## EastonPacman

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> It wasn't too bad to be honest. To answer your question, I have no idea. It all depends on how quickly your file is processed and completed, the number of positions available for that occupation, your position on the merit list, selection dates, and intake dates for BMQ. I applied for DEO nursing officer so there's very few positions left for this year, and selections don't happen too frequently (every few months I've been told). So I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket. There's far too many variables to effectively predict whether one would receive a job offer within a particular time-frame. I would suggest completing the process, but not putting your life on hold.



That's assuring to hear! Thank you for the information! I appreciate it.


----------



## lid

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> Sorry if this doesn't belong here, but i have an inquiry about the steps before they make an offer for you to join the forces. I applied at the beginning of June and wrote my CFAT on June 24. I passed for all 3 trades i chose, and i settled on MHR as my first choice. I then got a call maybe a week after of them booking me in for my medical/interview. When i spoke to the gentleman that gave me the news about my CFAT after i wrote it, he said that it would generally take between 3-6 months for the entire process of applying to be complete. So i guess i am finding it a little odd that within a 4 week span, i am getting my CFAT, medical and interview done. I was also told by one of my references that they had contacted him about information on me about 2 weeks after my CFAT.
> 
> My question(s) i guess is/are:
> Is it normal for this process to move this quick? I was told by the gentleman that did my CFAT that MHR is in high demand right now.
> If they are checking my references this early, does that mean they are interested in me as a candidate to join?
> Is the medical and interview the final steps before they decide if they are going to offer me a position?
> 
> Once again, sorry if this isn't the right place to ask this!
> Thank you for your help



So far I found processing time depends on which CFRC you applied, and the "prioirty" of your trade.
Some CFRC do mutli-tasking, they process background, interview, medical at same time, can be very fast 3-9 months to BM(O)Q.
Some CFRC only liner-tasking, you must complete background to get in queue of interview, then medical. Also background check will redo every year. 1-3 years is common for the same trade. However, if your trade is priority, it can be 9-15 months. 
Bascially if you apply in CFRC with plenty stuff, comparatively less applicant, you get faster.(at least you don't need to wait in a big pile of files for half year or so) 
In your case, probably more lucky.


----------



## OblivionKnight

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> That's assuring to hear! Thank you for the information! I appreciate it.



No worries, all the best!


----------



## EastonPacman

lid said:
			
		

> So far I found processing time depends on which CFRC you applied, and the "prioirty" of your trade.
> Some CFRC do mutli-tasking, they process background, interview, medical at same time, can be very fast 3-9 months to BM(O)Q.
> Some CFRC only liner-tasking, you must complete background to get in queue of interview, then medical. Also background check will redo every year. 1-3 years is common for the same trade. However, if your trade is priority, it can be 9-15 months.
> Bascially if you apply in CFRC with plenty stuff, comparatively less applicant, you get faster.(at least you don't need to wait in a big pile of files for half year or so)
> In your case, probably more lucky.



I was told the trade that i am applying for is in very high demand right now, that's what my buddy and the recruiting gentleman told me. I'm hoping they are both right and i will be in BMQ by September.


----------



## da1root

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> I was told the trade that i am applying for is in very high demand right now, that's what my buddy and the recruiting gentleman told me. I'm hoping they are both right and i will be in BMQ by September.


Based on where you have stated you are in the process and with it being end July it is highly unlikely that you would goto BMQ in September
BMQ Dates: https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/benefits-military/education-training/basic-training/recruit-school.html
Serials 108 & 109 are being loaded with people currently getting offers.


----------



## Annalu

Hi everyone , I got an hour phone call discussion with my application on oct 27th,2019  due to I am immigrant , and I haven’t lived in Canada for 10 years( I have been here five years). I have done the apt test. Does anyone have idea about what’s next step ? Thank you very much. ( Vancouver area)


----------



## Aero_Solas

About a month ago i completed my medical exam and interview. The recruiters stated that they would have to do background checks and whatever else.

   Im wondering what the next steps for ME are. Like do I have to fill out a form for the screening? Do I email them back? Do i just wait until they email me and if so, on average how long would i have to wait for that email? Would they tell me if im in or not? My enrollment date? 

   How long does this step usually take on average in the first place?

   Im signing up as an armoured soldier in the reserves. Thanks for any answers!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonezy76

You should have already filled out a form authorizing reliability screening. It would have asked for references, dates of travel and previous addresses. You also would have been asked for I.D. proving citizenship or place of birth.

As far as a time frame, it varies. Your recruiter will be the only one with any information. 

Until then, peruse this thread of examples.

https://army.ca/forums/threads/131145.0.html


----------



## Aero_Solas

About a month ago i completed my medical exam and interview. The recruiters stated that they would have to do background checks and whatever else.

   Im wondering what the next steps for ME are. Like do I have to fill out a form for the screening? Do I email them back? Do i just wait until they email me and if so, on average how long would i have to wait for that email? Would they tell me if im in or not? My enrollment date? 

   How long does this step usually take on average in the first place?

   Im signing up as an armoured soldier in the reserves. Thanks for any answers!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## marekbjj

Aero_Solas said:
			
		

> About a month ago i completed my medical exam and interview. The recruiters stated that they would have to do background checks and whatever else.
> 
> Im wondering what the next steps for ME are. Like do I have to fill out a form for the screening? Do I email them back? Do i just wait until they email me and if so, on average how long would i have to wait for that email? Would they tell me if im in or not? My enrollment date?
> 
> How long does this step usually take on average in the first place?
> 
> Im signing up as an armoured soldier in the reserves. Thanks for any answers!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk



My MCC explained the next steps to me during my interview. I would recommend giving them a call just to followup.
In my case I was given a timeline. Best bet, reach out to them.


----------



## Aero_Solas

marekbjj said:
			
		

> My MCC explained the next steps to me during my interview. I would recommend giving them a call just to followup.
> In my case I was given a timeline. Best bet, reach out to them.


I was just told to wait lol they never said what to expect or when. But ill write a follow up email for them and ask. 

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynnkath84

My husbands application went from "medical and interview complete" to "selected" and we are just curious as to when he might get an offer of employment.


----------



## OceanBonfire

Lynnkath84 said:
			
		

> My husbands application went from "medical and interview complete" to "selected" and we are just curious as to when he might get an offer of employment.



It could be in the next few weeks/months or it could be in 2 years; there's no estimate/average timeframe.


----------

